# Sticky  The Aquaracer - Professional /1000/2000... Club



## novaman

I Just realized that there's no thread dedicated to the AquaRacer so I figured I would start one. So here's the one I just picked up.

It's a Grand Date Chrono









So let's see yours!


----------



## selfwind

*re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Here is my blue WAN.


----------



## Gelo24

*re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

My 500m









...and my departed Chronotimer


----------



## JacksonExports

*re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

*re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Here's a picture of my WAN2010... sorry for the misaligned bezel lol... I didn't realize it was misaligned... however, I will say that I am completely in love with this style next to the 500m versions (I need to pick one of these up one day...) because it's like you have a rolex submariner but at an affordable price


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

*re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



Gelo24 said:


> My 500m
> 
> View attachment 499410


Man, I don't know about you but that 500m looks like a beast on that wrist


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

*re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



selfwind said:


> Here is my blue WAN.


I love the color on this seflwind...we should be twins except I would be your dark brother hehe...


----------



## soberdave09

*re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

*re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Wow, those are some nice shots, Dave...


----------



## thsiao

*re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

*re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Lovely, is that a 2010 or 5010 model, thsiao?


----------



## Watchyman

*re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



soberdave09 said:


>


Beautiful! How do you operate the He valve?
Do you actually operate it or is it passive?
Great watch!


----------



## Gelo24

*re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



Cowboy Bebop said:


> Man, I don't know about you but that 500m looks like a beast on that wrist


Haha, I know Cowboy. But it looks bigger than it actually is in person (That's what she said :-d).


----------



## gman8966

soberdave09 said:


>


Very nice! I may be getting one of these soon!


----------



## Blue Lantern

*re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Here's another WAN:


----------



## yoyogoo

*re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Do you guys have any picture in the darkness.


----------



## Thwizzit

*re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*


----------



## thsiao

*re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



Cowboy Bebop said:


> Lovely, is that a 2010 or 5010 model, thsiao?


I'm actually not too sure... my wife got it for me in 2009 and I know that she purchased it during the LVMH F&F Sale.


----------



## Rags122

*re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Here's my Aquaracers..


----------



## GMT-II

*re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*


----------



## Silversurfer7

*re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Here is my Blue WAB..


----------



## Jruta

*re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

I love the aquaracers! Looks great on that mesh bracelet. I have the wk1110, as one poster above displayed. I wear mine on a black Maratac Nato, super comfortable! I like the steel/black combo. Does anyone know if the bezel from a WAB quartz will fit the WK model? Toyed with the idea of the black bezel.


----------



## e40bib

*re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Does anyone know where I can get link pins for the 500M?


----------



## Giggs

My blue Aquaracer 500M....1 week old


----------



## Justin Bigavelli

*re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

would anybody be interested in buying this for a very low price


----------



## Tuxman

*re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

These are all sweet watches!

Heres my Calibre S Chronograph....down to the 1/100th of a Sec...love it!





















Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## giguchan

*re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Wow,
I forgot about this group.. I had to re image my machine and lost this BM.. Lotta beautiful AR's in here.. Gelo. why departed Canary Chromometer? I love mine.. Blackface so much i made my GF buy me the Canary! i'll post up shortly. these photos put all of mine to shame! i'd beter get a better handle on this here! you guys dont fool around!


----------



## heusserjan

*re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Here is my Aquaracer on a 22mm Hadley Roma double-stitched leather strap. What do you guys think of the strap?


----------



## giguchan

*re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Hey there!
I dont think i have ever seen a AR with a leather strap before... it looks very smart! I would like to try a strap , but i prefer to wear my watches loose a strap would look funny. straps are made to worn snug.. at leats thats my understanding.


----------



## wandante

*re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*


----------



## giguchan

*re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Here are My offerings.....I think i might need a new camera,here are my 2 Chronometers and my 2 WANS.. plus my link GMT that got into the frame. If someone starts a LINK thread I will post there too i have a few of them to share.






View attachment 522022


----------



## chiefeng

*re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Here's mine.


----------



## Dr_Gonzo

*re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Bear with me, this watch HATES to be photographed under these lousy fluorescent lights in my office....


----------



## gabs2012

*re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



chiefeng said:


> Here's mine.


Wow, you removed the cyclops. You mind sharing other angles?


----------



## Monocrom

*re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

+1

Must agree that the watch looks better without the cyclops.


----------



## Dr_Gonzo

heusserjan said:


> Here is my Aquaracer on a 22mm Hadley Roma double-stitched leather strap. What do you guys think of the strap?


This got me thinking so; when I got home I dug out a couple of my 22mm straps. I am going to try this for a couple days; 22mm g10 NATO strap international orange.


----------



## Rahllin

*re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Here is mine that I got a couple weeks ago from the Sales Corner. It has been my every day watch since. Not perfect condition, but I love it  Also, it is my first Tag.


----------



## tobiwankenobi

*re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Hello there!!!


----------



## Nicholas Moore

*re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*








My WAF111F, Cayman Island edition. Number 17 of 700. Love this thing.

Edit: I now have an alright picture of mine up, as opposed to the factory picture.


----------



## gabs2012

*re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Trying out my 500M on a Bond nato strap


----------



## jokr82

*re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

my new watch!!


----------



## gabs2012

*re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

500M on SS bracelet


----------



## Izzy Does It

*re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*









Here's mine. I believe this is the only C.O.S.C. certified AquaRacer (CAF5010.BA0815). The C.O.S.C. version is distinguished by the silver dial at the 9 o'clock position.


----------



## pacific17

*re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

my humble 2000 and Aquaracer



















sorry about the picture quality..


----------



## ppl4golf

*re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Hi,

Newbie here with a couple of months of lurking!
I recently picked up my ideal daily beater with day-date. 
I probably would have bought the black dial (WAF2010) if I didn't already have an Aquaracer with black dial. 
The upside is it faintly matches my wife's WAF1415.BA0824.
great Forum, thanks!

My new WAF2011.BA0818


----------



## Dr_Gonzo

My 500m tried on another pair of shoes this weekend. Freda Buffalo leather pilot:


----------



## Chris Ward

*re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*










May I join!! I need to take a better picture though...


----------



## floridaman

*re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Hi guys here`s the Aquaracer i bought the other day






Its my first time on the forum so hi to all aquaracer lovers


----------



## Dr_Gonzo

*re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

I love those black 3 hands 500Ms. My silver may have to get a sibling down the road....


----------



## n_p_w

Here's mine :-D


----------



## X-RAY

*re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*


----------



## mtate

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Here is mine |>


----------



## Keaman

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

WAN2110 - had it, sold it, missed it, bought it back |>


----------



## bergkamp10

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Glad to be part of this family.

*Tag Heuer Aquaracer 300m*


----------



## Bahoomba

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

2000 Series, circa 1998:


----------



## scooby

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



Bahoomba said:


> 2000 Series, circa 1998:


I have a couple of these and have been seeking more. I would condiser this version of the aquaracer a "perfect watch" for me. They are by far my favorite out of my entire collection. I love everything about them. The classic look, brushed finish, and modest width and height which just make them so comfortable to wear!


----------



## tuf8seconds

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Here is my new one as of 12/1/2011...Aquaracer 500m Calibre16-(CAJ2110.BA0872). I need some advice on the Automatic Wind Function. I was shaking a bottle of Ketchup and when I finished, it seemed like the total inside of the watch was unwinding as if I had over wound it while shaking the Ketchup. The watch was actually shaking during this process. Is that normal or did I get a lemon???...You can contact me via e-mail through this forum if you have any suggestions.....Thanks


----------



## Vincent Kolakowski

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*


----------



## dogman

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Just put a new leather strap on my Aquaracer, gives it a whole new look:


----------



## ajk1979

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Here's mine on a Crown & Buckle leather strap.


----------



## JiGoD

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



ajk1979 said:


> Here's mine on a Crown & Buckle leather strap.
> 
> View attachment 574793


I really like your AR on a strap, haven't seen that yet..kinda motivational.


----------



## zainsin

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Here is Mine......... Love the Aquaracer - 2011 Titanium PVD Chrono Automatic....


----------



## jokr82

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



zainsin said:


> Here is Mine......... Love the Aquaracer - 2011 Titanium PVD Chrono Automatic....


Congratulations this watch it´s amazing!! and your model it´s wonderful!

Mine says Hi to you!


----------



## ajk1979

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



JiGoD said:


> I really like your AR on a strap, haven't seen that yet..kinda motivational.


Many thanks - I recommend trying it. Makes the Aquaracer much lighter for daily use, and the black and silver contrast makes it look great. b-)

Also, I definitely recommend getting a strap from C&B - their customer service is simply amazing. They went out of their way to correct an error with the first strap they sent me. The next time I want a strap, they're the people I'll get in touch with first.


----------



## mgraham

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

My WAP2011.BA0830


----------



## Reliefcp

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*


----------



## nightwalker

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Seasons Greetings,









Another AQ500 here.


----------



## RicardoP

*Aquaracer Calibre S*

Good Morning Gentlemen!Found this site while researching my new Monaco and saw the thread for the Aquaracer OG and had to pop-in - here's my first TAG and my everyday watch (except when REALLY doing manual labor!):


















JUST got it back from TAG for repair - I discovered the hard way that the Calibre S is NOT a diving watch despite the 300M waterproof statement! The crown is not a screw down and on my wrist it can too easily be pushed while maneuvering underwater :-|. TAG had it for 8 weeks but it came back good as new with new face and movement:-!.I did also learn the hard way that even if you have the warranty card and they validate it's authentic that they won't honor the warranty without the AR details on it...I guess I need to figure out what TAG I should get now for diving since the AR is out!


----------



## catch

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



tuf8seconds said:


> Here is my new one as of 12/1/2011...Aquaracer 500m Calibre16-(CAJ2110.BA0872). I need some advice on the Automatic Wind Function. I was shaking a bottle of Ketchup and when I finished, it seemed like the total inside of the watch was unwinding as if I had over wound it while shaking the Ketchup. The watch was actually shaking during this process. Is that normal or did I get a lemon???...You can contact me via e-mail through this forum if you have any suggestions.....Thanks
> 
> View attachment 572007


Hi,

That's because of the movement: Valjoux 7750 (ETA 7750)
On this forum you can find soms topics about this movement. It's normal, some people consider this behaviour as very disturbing but then again this ETA 7750 movement is very solid.. The only thing I don't like is the fact that this watch is so heavy because of the 7750 movement + so thick. 
This movement is common used and there are many watches using this 7750 movement but all very different in price. Some consider that as marketing nonsense because those people say that a watch should mainly be judged on it's movement. 
Example: 
- a Hamilton or Tissot watch with ETA 7750 movement, +/- €1000,-
- TAG Heuer (Aquaracer 500m calibre16 chrono) with this ETA 7750 movement, +/- €2700,-
>> both estimated SRP (suggested retail price)


----------



## scooby

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

I love the Aquaracer line! One of my favorite watches in my collection is the 2000 classic. I wish they still made them, I'd have a lot more!


----------



## craig24

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

My WAP1110. Bought this weekend!

*







*


----------



## JAB

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Hi Guys, I'm a first time Tag Heuer owner WAB2010 Aquaracer.( OMEGA freak mostly ) Can any of you tell me why I see 3 different dial versions ? Mine for example, does not say aquaracer on the dial. Do the diff in dials represent diff production periods ? Everything else looks the same. Please check out my pic. Any insight into this would be great ! I really dig the watch.


----------



## KMG

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Hi Guys,

I was advised by dmr33 to post a pic here of my Professional 2000. Here is what he said....

'In my opinion, yours is the most uncommon issue and is identified by the hand applied, metal rimmed, triangular hour makers all the way around (except for 6 & 9). I would say 1 of every 40 - 50 will be this type (maybe fewer). I've probably only had 1-2 in the last 10 years and I've sold close to 1100 TAGs on eBay...........

..........I spend lots of time on eBay and rarely see this one offered. I would suggest you post your picture in the Aquaracer / 2000 club sticky. http://http//forums.watchuseek.com/f25/aquaracer-2000-club-579624.html Its definitely a keeper.'

I hope you like it.


----------



## yurikim

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Greetings from Russia!
It's my Tag Heuer Aquaracer:


----------



## SteveTomatoes

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

To commemorate a record year, the owner gave, to the managers in our company, one of these! (Amazon's photo)


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

That's very generous. Hopefully the hard-working employees got a bonus as well.


----------



## JiGoD

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Incredible! Hey I am a recent college graduate looking for a career. Steve, hire me! I already have that watch I would fit right in!


----------



## bentwookie

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

heres mine on alligator strap.


----------



## LHL

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Nice watch zainsin. I Have the same watch (full black chronograph) as well and love it. I use this watch the most from any others.


----------



## LHL

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Here is a wallpaper that I created with my Full Black Aquaracer Chronograph.


----------



## J.JUN

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Hi, juz entered the forum, and proud to be part of the family...


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*


----------



## LHL

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Wisconsin Proud,

Nice watch. Great photos. How are you able to take such clear photos?


----------



## LHL

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Wearing my Full Black Aquaracer.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Nice 500m chrono!

got the 3-hand version:


----------



## LHL

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Wisconsin Proud,

Very Nice watch! Just love the all black with bright lime markers.


----------



## anon_penpal

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

WAP2011 -- sorry about the lousy pic quality


----------



## rickfans

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*


tag heuer aquaracer by rlfjr76, on Flickr


----------



## rapha

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Nice one, mate. Soon i'll be posting my new baby, its a pre-owned Tag Heuer 2000 Aquaracer Mens Watch CAF1111.BA0803.


----------



## Izzy Does It

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Wisconsin Proud, your two-tone is stunning.


----------



## CMDrew6115

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*


----------



## rapha

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Finaly! My new CAF1111.


----------



## drunken monkey

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



CMDrew6115 said:


> View attachment 613534


I really think they should make this without the date and without that 500m attached to it.
That would make it perfect in my mind.


----------



## LHL

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

It would only be perfect if you didn't use the date functionand and normally I do see people using there watch at one point or another to remember the date. As for the 500m, that really doesn't matter, it's just advertising a key feature to the watch, just like any other brand. Some people actually like it when those features are highlighted in their watches. These are just my thoughts. 

CMDrew6115, Nice watch by the way.



drunken monkey said:


> I really think they should make this without the date and without that 500m attached to it.
> That would make it perfect in my mind.


----------



## mususk266

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

theres mine, just arrived, ive stayed scared reading about crown issue but having the watch just now i can see that is nothing wrong with mine. blue version its a looker


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



mususk266 said:


> theres mine, just arrived, ive stayed scared reading about crown issue but having the watch just now i can see that is nothing wrong with mine.


Not trying to ruin the enjoyment of your new timepiece. Crown issues develop over time. Sometimes as short as a few weeks. Sometimes after a couple of years. But no one ever complained that their 500M arrived with striped threads the day they got it.


----------



## rapha

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Guys, this is a very rare peace! I spent over two moths trying to find a brand new one like this. No one had it, until a guy on eBay located for me after a wile.

And it looks amazing.


----------



## AgeD

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Just picked up my Aquaracer Caliber S yesterday


----------



## nhimert

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Been lurking on WUS for a while (mostly in the Tissot forums since they were my first dabble into Swiss made movements). Been looking at Tags for quite sometime now and pulled the trigger yesterday and thought I'd join the picture posting party. Haven't seen this one posted yet but what sold me on it ultimately was the rose gold bezel. I can't explain why but to me it really makes it pop. SS bracelet for now but I'm sure I'll be experimenting. Excited for my first TH but scared all at the same time that this may become too addictive...



















My apologies if the pictures show twice. Still trying to figure this out.


----------



## LHL

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

nhimert,

Congratulations on your first TH. You made a very good choice as it is abeauty.

As for being too addictive, it sure can be. Many years ago I started with veryinexpensive non Swiss watches, then I purchased my first Swiss watch and Ithought that I would not want anything else. I started to read and researcheverything I could into watch making and the different types of watches andbrands. Next thing you know I was looking for another watch and then anotherand so on. I have eventually sold many of my watches and have only kept a handfull that I feel are special to me. I am actually going out of town this nextweekend to find my next watch that I have been researching for some time know.I hope I find what I'm looking for.

In any case, enjoy your wonderful watch to the fullest and make your futurejourney a happy and exciting one.

Regards, 
LHL


----------



## RDK

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*


















Picked it up last Thursday, couldn't resist a 35% discount at the AD ;-)


----------



## chris344

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



RDK said:


> Picked it up last Thursday, couldn't resist a 35% discount at the AD ;-)


This model is now discontinued hence the AD discount. RRP in the UK is £1550 however you can now buy this for £1000 and £1294 for the automatic


----------



## RDK

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



chris344 said:


> This model is now discontinued hence the AD discount. RRP in the UK is £1550 however you can now buy this for £1000 and £1294 for the automatic


RRP for the automatic in The Netherlands is € 2325 (£ 1943), I picked it up for € 1500 (£ 1253). Didn't know it was discontinued though ;-)


----------



## chris344

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



RDK said:


> RRP for the automatic in The Netherlands is € 2325 (£ 1943), I picked it up for € 1500 (£ 1253). Didn't know it was discontinued though ;-)


Roughly about the same price, I am not sure why Tag discontinued this model. I ended up buying one but returning it due to a mark I didn't notice in the shop. I asked the AD to source another but they said it's showing as discontinued from Tag


----------



## hhwxcb8mn

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

I'm actually not too sure... my wife got it for me in 2009 and I know that she purchased it during the LVMH F&F Sale.


----------



## Grend0

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Hey guys,

Just found an AR WAN2111.BA0822 on sale, but the WAN2110.BA0822 (black) isn't - the black is by far my favourite, but they said the model is being discontinued, hence why it is on sale. Is this correct? Why would the blue one be on sale but not the black one?


----------



## oldae

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Hi

Just got my 2000 classic automatic WK2116-0 today! Very nice! Hopefully later might be able to post the pics


----------



## craigcb

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Thought I'd add my two. The 2000 was my first ever tag and I still like the design of it.


----------



## brad in nc

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

WAP2011


----------



## rosborn

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

I love all the pics of the 2000s/Aquaracers! Absolutely stunning! I like TAGS period but, for me at least, there's something special about the 2000/Aquaracer. I can only imagine it's akin to parents thinking that their baby is more beautiful than all the others.  I just got a 300M Aquaracer quartz chrono for my birthday and haven't taken it off since I took it out of the box.


----------



## rosborn

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Here's mine. Brand spanking new. I have a question. I am interested in changing out the bracelet on this for strap and am wondering if anyone in the club has done so? If so, could you post a picture or two and, perhaps, suggest a good source for the strap?

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## Rider

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

My first Tag, just got it the other day, but I've been really happy with it so far...


----------



## jrh1194

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Congrats, enjoy your new AquaRacer. It probably won't be your last Tag!


----------



## oldae

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Here is mine ... WK2116-0 and WAF2110


----------



## LeonMan

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

The TAG website photos don't capture the detail and texture as well as this shot here. Beautiful watch.


----------



## LeonMan

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



CMDrew6115 said:


> View attachment 613534


The TAG website photos don't show the detail and texture as well as this shot here. Beautiful watch.


----------



## veteq

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

my daily watch...love this watch


----------



## LeeroyDaBoy

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

My new 500M Chrono. Got it last week.


----------



## yurikim

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Cat Heuer


----------



## Rachdanon

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Sure the AR500m calibre 5 grey dial is discontinued?? It is still on Tag's website?


----------



## quantex

My 18K Professional 2000. What do you all think? I got it 10 years ago. My wife has the matching ladies.


----------



## LeonMan

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



LeeroyDaBoy said:


> My new 500M Chrono. Got it last week.
> View attachment 675886


That is one rugged and sexy watch. Nice choice.


----------



## Tor Billon

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



quantex said:


> My 18K Professional 2000. What do you all think? I got it 10 years ago. My wife has the matching ladies.


Very nice! I have the 2000 exclusive :


Tag by Andy 1st, on Flickr

Tag2 by Andy 1st, on Flickr


----------



## Steve.gt

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Hello! i have recently registered in this site, im a watch fan, simpy love them, searching the aquaracer 500m info take me to this site, and im very pleased. Im hoping to buy the aquaracer 500m ref Waj2141.ba0871...
English its not my first language im from Guatemala and speak spanish so excuse if my english its not so well written, im enjoying the site so far!
cheers!;-)
I didn't find where to introduce myself in the site...so here i am.


----------



## stryker58

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Grey dial is sweet!


----------



## stryker58

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

My first Swiss mechanical watch...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jeffpegleg

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Deleted in error


----------



## Ante Nin

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

UPDATE....Finally trying to contact anyone from Tag heuer today but everybody very unprofessional ad rude!Just to remind you I bought Tag FORMULA 1 watch 2 and half months ago and every time when I shower glass get blur and water coming inside.Crune is closed!!!!one more time but it still coming inside.I think if I bought 100 $ Casio watch it will be better water resistant.Very disappointed.I can understand that it can happend but than I at least expect proper customer service.Nobody call me,nobody answering my emails...I have to do all that,call switzerland,send watch....spend additional 500 usd for calls,post service,(because I have to send it to them) on my expenses...tax.....I think Tag heuer policy is SELL THE WATCH AND AFTER THAT WHO CARES!!!!!
The best was customer service in Croatia.One agent told me I do not supos to shower with watch! (i do not know to smile or cry,2000 $ watch not to shower with) another told me to leave to dry out and everything will be fine!!!guys in my tag is water....its not anymore same watch!!!!!Only 2 and half months old....I will never again buy anything from tag h.They should at least call me when I send them emails and all of this...nobody....I have to call and lose my time.The best is I need to go work and I work on the ship...so now next 6 months I am without watch which cost 2000 $ I lost that money....Ah I forgot....the first thing when I called customer service was that I told them that I have Broken Tag watch and ask them how is possible that in one of the best brands (best I dont believe anymore) in the world water coming iside?!Agent told me :Rolls royce all soo sometimes get broken...and smile!NEVER AGAIN TAG,NEVER... COSTUMER SERVICE DISASTER AND EVEN IF YOU HAVE WARRANTY YOU STILL NEED TO SPEND MONNY FOR CALLING,SENDING...


----------



## LeeroyDaBoy

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



Ante Nin said:


> UPDATE....Finally trying to contact anyone from Tag heuer today but everybody very unprofessional ad rude!Just to remind you I bought Tag FORMULA 1 watch 2 and half months ago and every time when I shower glass get blur and water coming inside.Crune is closed!!!!one more time but it still coming inside.I think if I bought 100 $ Casio watch it will be better water resistant.Very disappointed.I can understand that it can happend but than I at least expect proper customer service.Nobody call me,nobody answering my emails...I have to do all that,call switzerland,send watch....spend additional 500 usd for calls,post service,(because I have to send it to them) on my expenses...tax.....I think Tag heuer policy is SELL THE WATCH AND AFTER THAT WHO CARES!!!!!
> The best was customer service in Croatia.One agent told me I do not supos to shower with watch! (i do not know to smile or cry,2000 $ watch not to shower with) another told me to leave to dry out and everything will be fine!!!guys in my tag is water....its not anymore same watch!!!!!Only 2 and half months old....I will never again buy anything from tag h.They should at least call me when I send them emails and all of this...nobody....I have to call and lose my time.The best is I need to go work and I work on the ship...so now next 6 months I am without watch which cost 2000 $ I lost that money....Ah I forgot....the first thing when I called customer service was that I told them that I have Broken Tag watch and ask them how is possible that in one of the best brands (best I dont believe anymore) in the world water coming iside?!Agent told me :Rolls royce all soo sometimes get broken...and smile!NEVER AGAIN TAG,NEVER... COSTUMER SERVICE DISASTER AND EVEN IF YOU HAVE WARRANTY YOU STILL NEED TO SPEND MONNY FOR CALLING,SENDING...


That sucks man. Wrong thread though.


----------



## PrasadD

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Here's mine, received it today


----------



## rosborn

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



LeeroyDaBoy said:


> That sucks man. Wrong thread though.


This poor guy has posted the same diatribe in several threads. It is obvious he's a little torqued.


----------



## oldae

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

really sucks to be happen like that... sometimes .... does happens


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*


----------



## PrasadD

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



Ante Nin said:


> UPDATE....Finally trying to contact anyone from Tag heuer today but everybody very unprofessional ad rude!Just to remind you I bought Tag FORMULA 1 watch 2 and half months ago and every time when I shower glass get blur and water coming inside.Crune is closed!!!!one more time but it still coming inside.I think if I bought 100 $ Casio watch it will be better water resistant.Very disappointed.I can understand that it can happend but than I at least expect proper customer service.Nobody call me,nobody answering my emails...I have to do all that,call switzerland,send watch....spend additional 500 usd for calls,post service,(because I have to send it to them) on my expenses...tax.....I think Tag heuer policy is SELL THE WATCH AND AFTER THAT WHO CARES!!!!!
> The best was customer service in Croatia.One agent told me I do not supos to shower with watch! (i do not know to smile or cry,2000 $ watch not to shower with) another told me to leave to dry out and everything will be fine!!!guys in my tag is water....its not anymore same watch!!!!!Only 2 and half months old....I will never again buy anything from tag h.They should at least call me when I send them emails and all of this...nobody....I have to call and lose my time.The best is I need to go work and I work on the ship...so now next 6 months I am without watch which cost 2000 $ I lost that money....Ah I forgot....the first thing when I called customer service was that I told them that I have Broken Tag watch and ask them how is possible that in one of the best brands (best I dont believe anymore) in the world water coming iside?!Agent told me :Rolls royce all soo sometimes get broken...and smile!NEVER AGAIN TAG,NEVER... COSTUMER SERVICE DISASTER AND EVEN IF YOU HAVE WARRANTY YOU STILL NEED TO SPEND MONNY FOR CALLING,SENDING...


I am not a expert but here are my 2 cents

If your room temperature is cooler and you go directly to hot shower, there WILL BE condensation. Remember the condesnation is under the crystal. Its not that water has got in. Since there is already some air between the surface and the dial, it reacts to sudden change in temperature. It is also given in user manual, please read it. If it clears off after some time then you need not worry. Else switch to cold shower ))))).


----------



## PrasadD

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



PrasadD said:


> I am not a expert but here are my 2 cents
> 
> If your room temperature is cooler and you go directly to hot shower, there WILL BE condensation. Remember the condesnation is under the crystal. Its not that water has got in. Since there is already some air between the surface and the dial, it reacts to sudden change in temperature. It is also given in user manual, please read it. If it clears off after some time then you need not worry. Else switch to cold shower ))))).


I think Its the otherway round, if you suddenly go from humid / hot temperature to cooler one, condensation takes place.


----------



## sylvansim

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

My daily workhorse..


----------



## SsgtJeepJK

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Just in, AR 500m LOVE this watch! The weight is amazing and it fits my small wrist perfectly. I could not be any happier with this purchase. Will post pics shortly, busy with class finals at the time.


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

This is the watch that started it all for me. My first TAG. Wear it a lot and will always keep it.

Classic. Sporty. Sober. Beautiful.



sylvansim said:


> My daily workhorse..


----------



## sylvansim

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



enricodepaoli said:


> This is the watch that started it all for me. My first TAG. Wear it a lot and will always keep it.
> 
> Classic. Sporty. Sober. Beautiful.


*C*ouldnt help but to agree with you.. a watch for almost every occassion (that's if you dont have a leather dress watch to go along with the suit )


----------



## watchalot

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

I love my New AR NRDC.


----------



## ajk1979

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Aquaracer on NATO strap


----------



## MitchellBush

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

glad to see so many others with the new WAN. I love this watch too...


----------



## Intrinsic Factor

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Old school WAF1112 quartz. I love it.


----------



## KarenChezk

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

I like this a lot.... a real classy style even with the nylon band 

-Kar


----------



## cfprelude

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

well i've joined the Aquaracer club... picked up a pre-owned caf5011 and absolutely love the look, size, and rarity of the grey face. i'm new to the Tag family but considering this is my second in 2 weeks i'm sure it wont be my last. That being said.... i love it! Q: for the group. I see some of yours have fully brushed bracelets and i really like the look. would you discourage my doing that to my existing one when i go to get the scratches buffed out? Thanks for thoughts!


----------



## Karolewskiej

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Hi guys.

here is my new great Taggy


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

great shots. blue looks great!


----------



## Loler

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Allsow have the blue one! 500M cal 5
looks great...


----------



## raheelc

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

thought i'd post some lume shots. Any suggestions on how to improve the pics is welcome


----------



## 3wheeler7

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Hi Raheelc

New member here, will download pics of my Exclusive and Aquaracer soon!

Try downloading a little viewer called Irfanview, open your picture, click on the 'image' tab then click 'auto adjust colours'.

It works quite well on your first picture - not so well on your second.

Regards
Tony


----------



## raheelc

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

@3wheeler7:

Thanks for the tip Tony! It does really help with the first picture...but it seems like it adds a bit 'noise' to the image (maybe its just me)....I'll definitely look more in depth into this viewer and see whats its capable of


----------



## Karolewskiej

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*


----------



## raheelc

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

wonderful pics Karolewskiej

What sort of lighting setup are you using for your shots?


----------



## TISSOT PRX

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

I wish people stop using photobucket, a few months later they are all gone. What's the point???


----------



## azzerc

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

The wife treated me to this on our wedding day and I love it!


----------



## stryker58

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



azzerc said:


> The wife treated me to this on our wedding day and I love it!


Your wife has impeccable taste. I'm referring to the watch of course.


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

beautiful 2000 aquaracer ∆ ∆ ∆


----------



## alaameree

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*







this is my watch just got a gift from my father before 1 week ;D


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

nice watch! thanks for posting and enjoy the forum!


----------



## PaulyP

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Old one and New one. Old one crown won't lock down anymore. :-(


----------



## 3wheeler7

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Hi

Newbie here, been lurking for a long time but don't do a lot of posting - just thought I'd send a pic of my TAGs. Sorry they're not all Aquaracers or 2000s, I still love the 4000 and haven't yet sold the F1 (must be the only person in the world without one listed on ebay!).
The Exclusive auto is my favorite but the Aquaracer is coming on strong now it's been worn in.
Comments welcome

Regards
Tony.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

If it makes you feel better, I know a lovely lady who still wears her F1 on a regular basis.

Welcome to WUS.


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

you should get it fixed. It's a very nice watch..



PaulyP said:


> Old one and New one. Old one crown won't lock down anymore. :-(
> 
> View attachment 743261


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

I may say I went even further: I bought a first generation F1 pre-owned from ebay only a couple of years ago. It is part of my TAG HEUER collection and I like it very much!



3wheeler7 said:


> Hi
> 
> Newbie here, been lurking for a long time but don't do a lot of posting - just thought I'd send a pic of my TAGs. Sorry they're not all Aquaracers or 2000s, I still love the 4000 and haven't yet sold the F1 (must be the only person in the world without one listed on ebay!).
> The Exclusive auto is my favorite but the Aquaracer is coming on strong now it's been worn in.
> Comments welcome
> 
> Regards
> Tony.


----------



## Protest

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

My first Tag. I don't think it's that popular of a model, but I really like it. It was a gift from my brother for graduating college a couple years back, and it's probably always going to be my favorite watch.


----------



## drunken monkey

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



3wheeler7 said:


> Hi
> 
> Newbie here, been lurking for a long time but don't do a lot of posting - just thought I'd send a pic of my TAGs. Sorry they're not all Aquaracers or 2000s, I still love the 4000 and haven't yet sold the F1 (must be the only person in the world without one listed on ebay!).
> The Exclusive auto is my favorite but the Aquaracer is coming on strong now it's been worn in.
> Comments welcome
> 
> Regards
> Tony.


family photos that show different generations of the same watch are always cool.


----------



## 8point166

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

my WAN a great watch been +- 2 sec. for over a year now


----------



## Back

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*









On three different NATOs - which do you like the best?


----------



## ppl4golf

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



Back said:


> View attachment 755537
> 
> 
> On three different NATOs - which do you like the best?
> View attachment 755570




Bracelet


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



Back said:


> View attachment 755537
> 
> 
> On three different NATOs - which do you like the best?


what's on this watch'es dial ?


----------



## Back

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

It is the logo of an online gambling site (they had some watches produced together with Tag Heuer)


----------



## JES1

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Hi guys!
Hope I'm welcome in the Aquaracer/2000 club  Here are my two watches that match the criteria, a 2000 Professional (WK1110-1) and Aquaracer Chronotimer (CAF1010). I have to say the Chronotimer strikes me as the most underrated Tag watch ever. Hardly a mention anywhere on the web, yet it's the best travel companion I've ever had (except for my wife...). Alarm, dual time, backlight, the water resistance, the robustness... I hardly ever travel anywhere without it, and if I do, I always miss it!


----------



## jhunter3

Awesome thread.

You know, I joined this form awhile back and I realized that I really am a watch enthusiast. I've been fortunate enough to engage in pursuits I'm passionate about. I have a bunch of watches. Wife bought me a very nice watch for our 20th anniversary. However, even after learning about all different kinds of brands and wearing a lot of different watches the past couple of months I go back to this TAG as my daily wearer. It "sings to me," as they say. We're on vacation right now so couple of these are from the ultimate leisure time.


----------



## Wannaduck

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Oldie but goodie. Has not given me any problems whatsoever.
Crown still screws down. Still a favorite after all these years.
Something about this design reminds me of old ships (steering wheel = bezel) and diving bells (pushers).


----------



## gisan111

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Here's my WAN2110 in a Isofrane Strap


----------



## TM74

*New WAN2110*

The sad loss of my mid '90s F1 sparked an insurance claim and I just replaced it with this:








I have very sensitive wrists so tend to stay away from metal straps, so I have a TSS Atlas leather strap on it, which I think carries quite nicely:


----------



## Back

*Re: New WAN2110*

Great photos of a great watch. Very nice and clean lines :-!


----------



## Blue Lantern

*Re: New WAN2110*



Back said:


> Great photos of a great watch. Very nice and clean lines :-!


Agreed. For some reason, WANs just don't seem to photograph very well (imo), but these are some really nice shots.


----------



## TM74

*Re: New WAN2110*

Thanks guys. I agree, they do not photograph well. I had to take a bunch of shots to stop the face looking all grey and had to really push the camera settings, but was pleased how these came out in the end.


----------



## dctex99

*Re: New WAN2110*







This is my oldy Aquaracer; when the battery gets weak it STOPS at 7 miniutes before 9 PM; that is whenn it starts moving the
calendar!!! Kind of odd....but love the watch!!


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: New WAN2110*

too new to have a glitch.. but it should be an easy fix... battery ? Have it seen! It's is a beautiful watch. Thanks for posting and enjoy the forum!


----------



## woundedtiger40

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*


----------



## reivilom69

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*










I like this watch so much that i,m buying it, anybody else has it? how do you like it?, any problem?

The picture is from member " Jork82 "


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

this watch should be great. It is a new version of the known 2000 classic and it has a tested and proved Calibre 16 (7750) automatic chronograph movement.


----------



## kjse7en

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

A humble companion. My daily beater...


----------



## christre

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Heres mine.


----------



## Mr_Skoog

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Here's my Aquaracer that I got as a graduation present back in 2007


----------



## veteq

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

this is one of 3 TAGs I currently own and by far my favorite.


----------



## tokhoy

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



This is my Aquaracer, and i love it


----------



## sham927

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

My AR300M since three weeks. Really love it! It's a great mix of styling elements to me so I can wear this everywhere, on the office under a suit, in the weekend, you name it.. An AR500M was my first choice based on photos and videos, but it was to rough for me in real life.


----------



## sham927

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Just some question about the AR300. When you screw the crown back, after setting time or date, how is your TH logo on the crown positioned? Mine is not straight like the logo.. I don't really care, but i'm just interested if there is a usual position (logo straight)?


----------



## JAB

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Can anyone give me a link to a nice black silicone rubber strap for my Aquaracer wab2010 ? I have purchased some decent ones from Modena for my Omega SMP but they rub on the Heuer, do to the short lugs. I'd greatly appreciate any suggestions of ones known to fit. . . and photos too !

Thanks,
jeff


----------



## DerangedGoose

*Re: New WAN2110*

I recently received a hand me down TAG WK1110 in excellent condition, original rubber strap is intact and flawless. The battery does need to be replaced however. It seems a little small. Can anyone here tell me roughly how much it is worth? Is it something to keep, or a common low level tag? All the ones for sale that I have seen feature SS bracelets, how much would I subtract to sell the rubber strap model for?


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

*Re: New WAN2110*



DerangedGoose said:


> I recently received a hand me down TAG WK1110 in excellent condition, original rubber strap is intact and flawless. The battery does need to be replaced however. It seems a little small. Can anyone here tell me roughly how much it is worth? Is it something to keep, or a common low level tag? All the ones for sale that I have seen feature SS bracelets, how much would I subtract to sell the rubber strap model for?


Probably a 38-39mm watch. still a good market for this size.

I would say $500-600. Discount of $50-75 for rubber strap unless the strap is perfect then maybe no discount.


----------



## jokr82

*Re: New WAN2110*

I have already pictures here, but I will Update my pictures


----------



## avenger007

*Re: New WAN2110*


----------



## WilliamP

*Re: New WAN2110*















my first watch ever, this was my birthday present (21).


----------



## Rickgrimes

*Re: New WAN2110*

Long time lurker,big thanks to all the members for the info shared on here.
Currently own a 1964 Seamaster but fancied a change. Really impressed with this watch, perfect for everyday wear and fantastic quality. I think a Carrera may be next on the cards.


----------



## nsx_23

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



JAB said:


> Can anyone give me a link to a nice black silicone rubber strap for my Aquaracer wab2010 ? I have purchased some decent ones from Modena for my Omega SMP but they rub on the Heuer, do to the short lugs. I'd greatly appreciate any suggestions of ones known to fit. . . and photos too !


Would love to know where I could pick up a nice rubber strap too. Also wondering if anyone has pics of an Aquaracer on a Leather NATO.

My Aquaracer:


----------



## LHL

*Re: New WAN2110*

jokr82, 
I love that watch. I have the full black version. IMHO, I like this style more than the new ceramic version.


----------



## jokr82

*Re: New WAN2110*



LHL said:


> jokr82,
> I love that watch. I have the full black version. IMHO, I like this style more than the new ceramic version.


Thanks mate, I agree with you, i prefer my version than this new version(ceramic)

cherrs dude


----------



## asfalloth

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

My New and First Tag


----------



## HENRYRODDA

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Here's my Aquaracer, had it from new since 2004, just had a new clasp as the old one snapped on the locking tab (entirely my fault)

sorry this is the only photo I have handy - from the pens and watches thread! The pen is a Cross century if anyone cares!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

nice kit ! I used to have this same Cross pen when I was a kid. But I have turned into a Parker Pen fan and collector. Watch-wise I am a TAG Heuer fan, needless to say.


----------



## Henrikap

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Love that watch, have the same one myself.



Izzy Does It said:


> View attachment 543197
> 
> 
> Here's mine. I believe this is the only C.O.S.C. certified AquaRacer (CAF5010.BA0815). The C.O.S.C. version is distinguished by the silver dial at the 9 o'clock position.


----------



## bootack

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



sham927 said:


> Just some question about the AR300. When you screw the crown back, after setting time or date, how is your TH logo on the crown positioned? Mine is not straight like the logo.. I don't really care, but i'm just interested if there is a usual position (logo straight)?


mine is also not perfectly straight, it's approx. 5 degrees misaligned


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

I think I've never paid attention to that! The crown on my 2000 classic automatic on my wrist now is almost upside down ! This watch looks fine in any position


----------



## java5

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Newbie here, lurking quite sometime now. Nice to have a company with the same passion.
My 1st REAL Watch, been dreaming this (Aquaracer in general, have to settle for a quartz tho) since my high school days


----------



## RDK

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



java5 said:


> Newbie here, lurking quite sometime now. Nice to have a company with the same passion.
> My 1st REAL Watch, been dreaming this (Aquaracer in general, have to settle for a quartz tho) since my high school days


Hi there!
Nice watch you got there! ;-). I own the automatic version with gray dial..

But.. why did you have to "settle" for a quartz?


----------



## java5

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Budget constrains bro  but soon I'm eyeing the auto ones like seiko monster &/ Oris diver date. Like to start my dream collection of divers. Gona enjoy this one first. Tnx!


----------



## Terpits

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Hers and mine


----------



## Triss

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Had my Proffesional 2000 for just over 2 years.

Still love it


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*


----------



## dhl1010

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

My 2002 & 2011 Aquaracer


----------



## teecee909

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

i love the color of that TAG- Almost has a blue tint...


----------



## Kajuku

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Here's mine, my very first Tag. I wear it in my right hand (that confuses most people, as also the date that is in the left side!)...


----------



## Chisit

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

First time poster here guys but thanks for the bedtime reading in the past!

I have a small dilema and was wondering if you could help. I know this is a TAG forum and was wondering if any of you guys could offer me some non biased advice.

My dilema: Do I buy a brand new TAG AR Caliber 5 OR a second hand Omega Seamaster with box and papers? The TAG is a beautiful watch but the braclet feels a little cheap. The Omega feels a lot more sturdy and is aprox the same price second hand as a brand new TAG. Any thoughts?


----------



## RDK

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



Chisit said:


> First time poster here guys but thanks for the bedtime reading in the past!
> 
> I have a small dilema and was wondering if you could help. I know this is a TAG forum and was wondering if any of you guys could offer me some non biased advice.
> 
> My dilema: Do I buy a brand new TAG AR Caliber 5 OR a second hand Omega Seamaster with box and papers? The TAG is a beautiful watch but the braclet feels a little cheap. The Omega feels a lot more sturdy and is aprox the same price second hand as a brand new TAG. Any thoughts?


Hey there!

I'm a little confused about your dilemma.
Which TAG Heuer Aquaracer Calibre 5 are you referring at: 300 meters WR or 500 meters WR? Old or new model?
And which Omega Seamaster do you mean? The 300 meter WR professional or the 600 meter WR Planet Ocean? The 2500, 8500 or 9300 Calibre?

I happen to own a TAG Heuer Aquaracer 500M Calibre 5 (with rubber bezel) and an Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean (2500D Calibre). Both are beautiful watches IMHO, with nice, solid bracelets. The Planet Ocean has a more "classic" look than the Aquaracer which has a more "modern" look.

If you have the funds: get 'm both 
If you have to choose: it depends on availability of the particular model you are aiming at. Some of the watches I mentioned are no longer in production,
which means they are getting harder to find (new).

And, more important: which watch makes you more happy? ;-)










Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Chisit

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



RDK said:


> Hey there!
> 
> I'm a little confused about your dilemma.
> Which TAG Heuer Aquaracer Calibre 5 are you referring at: 300 meters WR or 500 meters WR? Old or new model?
> And which Omega Seamaster do you mean? The 300 meter WR professional or the 600 meter WR Planet Ocean? The 2500, 8500 or 9300 Calibre?
> 
> I happen to own a TAG Heuer Aquaracer 500M Calibre 5 (with rubber bezel) and an Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean (2500D Calibre). Both are beautiful watches IMHO, with nice, solid bracelets. The Planet Ocean has a more "classic" look than the Aquaracer which has a more "modern" look.
> 
> If you have the funds: get 'm both
> If you have to choose: it depends on availability of the particular model you are aiming at. Some of the watches I mentioned are no longer in production,
> which means they are getting harder to find (new).
> 
> And, more important: which watch makes you more happy? ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob


Hi Rob,

Its the new model. The black face 300m Aquaracer. In terms of the Omega im not overly sure. I believe its a 300m automatic model, not too old but as I only walked past the window I cant give you full spec. Its not the professional as shown above however.


----------



## RDK

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



Chisit said:


> Hi Rob,
> 
> Its the new model. The black face 300m Aquaracer. In terms of the Omega im not overly sure. I believe its a 300m automatic model, not too old but as I only walked past the window I cant give you full spec. Its not the professional as shown above however.


Hi again!

In that case I can't help you as I have no ownership experience with the TAG Heuer Aquaracer 300m and Omega Seamaster 300m. ;-)
However, I think you can't go wrong with both watches considering the positive reviews I've read about them.

IMHO the black faced Aquaracer is a nicer watch, aesthetically speaking. Maybe it's because I don't like the skeleton hands and the partially polished bracelet on the Seamaster.

For you, I guess it comes down to gut feeling then! Good luck on your decision ;-)

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Bahoomba

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

New to the collection: circa 1991 midside 2000 series.


----------



## Packetmangler

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

First TAG:


----------



## Jaybond

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

My new Daily Beater...


----------



## lowcel

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

I just picked up my first Tag. I had intentions of "just looking". Then I decided to buy a Formula 1. I ended up with this.


----------



## btimo

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Nice one, lowcel! Exactly the same one i bought myself today. 
Looking to get a leather/croc-strap for it, to switch it up once a while. ;-)


----------



## SG_Lefty

*The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Joined the club....


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

very well joined. My eternal beloved 2000 classic watch. Congrats.


----------



## SG_Lefty

enricodepaoli said:


> very well joined. My eternal beloved 2000 classic watch. Congrats.


Thanks.

Any advise on maintenance? I just bought it used, so I don't know if I should have it looked at or not?? The person i bought it from said the battery is about a year old.

I've seen different opinions on the required maintenance for quartz watches verses autos...

It seems to be running fine, should I take it in for a tune up?


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



SG_Lefty said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Any advise on maintenance? I just bought it used, so I don't know if I should have it looked at or not?? The person i bought it from said the battery is about a year old.
> 
> I've seen different opinions on the required maintenance for quartz watches verses autos...
> 
> It seems to be running fine, should I take it in for a tune up?


Quartz watches do not need tune ups. My advices are simple: 1) Do not leave drained batteries in the watch. If the battery dies, have it replaced ASAP or they may leak and ruin the watch. 2) Seals do get old after one or two years. If you plan to wear your watch in the water, have the seals changed and the watch pressure tested by an authorized dealer or a reputable watchmaker.

That's about it! Enjoy your watch. It is a classic. A beauty that does not go out of style.


----------



## SG_Lefty

Thank you for the advise...


I will keep the battery fresh...


----------



## vicchan

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

My 2000 Exclusive.







Thks,


----------



## Brandon Mills

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

This is my first Tag Heuer.Thought I'd post it so I could show it off.

edit: Can't figure out how to upload this damn photo.


----------



## enricodepaoli

*The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Hi Brandon,

Are you uploading from a Mac or iPhone ?

From a Mac: go advanced and click on the little image icon. Then find the photo in your computer and upload.

From an iphone / tapatalk: click on the little mountain icon and find the picture in your photo library and go.

Good luck


----------



## btimo

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

My Aquaracer 300M with a Hirsch Leather Strap!


----------



## Bravefish

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

My new waj2114.ba0871 replacing my WAN1110, I LOVE this piece the polished look makes it shine! (in my op) not sure if I've seen anyone else here with one I would love to see some more if any of you guys have!

Running a SW200 Movement, holding excellent time.


----------



## enricodepaoli

*The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

View attachment 966823


----------



## Lemper

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

So many nice watches here.


----------



## 8675309

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*


----------



## enricodepaoli

*The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

She and I out taking her A Class Mercedes-Benz for maintenance   

View attachment 971651


----------



## HJJ1441

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

My Aquaracer CAN1011
View attachment 986278
View attachment 986280
View attachment 986283


----------



## mususk266

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



Monocrom said:


> Not trying to ruin the enjoyment of your new timepiece. Crown issues develop over time. Sometimes as short as a few weeks. Sometimes after a couple of years. But no one ever complained that their 500M arrived with striped threads the day they got it.


the watch have already one year, it runs in cosc daily rate, no crown issue but i have payed attention not to overuse or to abuse with using the crown and keeping in mind the daily rate (+4...+7 secs/day) i have manage to unscrew the crown only when i m changing the date.
the watch is a looker and have seen the most time on my wrist, the sw200 aka caliber5 is the main issue not being in house but overall im happy with low maintenance including low costs, robustness and being able to service the watch almost anywere when the time will come.


----------



## tbn

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Don't think this is an Aquaracer 2000 but it is an Aquaracer that I need bit of info please please.
Number: 2110.BA0806
anyone know what year it is please.

I'd like to buy this one and another that Toppers has on it's website. Don't know much about the watch but I know that this forum respects Toppers Jewelry.
the other one has a funny looking serial number like 954 or 984.006 says automatic professional on it and its 2-toned. Sort of looks like bezel is round but maybe not. Definitely doesn't have the 12 angles tho.

any help would be greatly appreciated, or if you would rather I go to a different forum just let me know!

thanks y'all

Tony


----------



## nhienlao

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Here is my Aquaracer WAB2010. It is my daily watch. I have had it for nearly 4 years and have no intention to buy any other models to replace it. I really love the diving helmet engraved at the back of the watch.


----------



## tbn

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Its a beauty.
I would think it's worth the $650 that Toppers is asking me for it. And I trust Rob, he's a good guy.
Thanks for the picture.

Tony


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

what a great all rounder. Elegant. Sporty. Classic. I like it.



nhienlao said:


> Here is my Aquaracer WAB2010. It is my daily watch. I have had it for nearly 4 years and have no intention to buy any other models to replace it.


----------



## nhienlao

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



enricodepaoli said:


> what a great all rounder. Elegant. Sporty. Classic. I like it.


Thanks Enrico. To me, simplicity is important for a daily watch. That's why I decide to go with this Aquaracer model. It is neither too flimsy nor too imposing.


----------



## audz95

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

My third AR... beautiful and sporty. My everyday watch for a good while!
View attachment 1009744


----------



## WFwatchguy

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Just picked up this bad boy this morning from our local AD. It's been one of my grails for awhile. I almost went with a Montblanc but this one was calling. 
View attachment 1011052

View attachment 1011053


Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## enricodepaoli

*The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Can't go wrong with an all silver 2000 Aquaracer automatic


----------



## dnlbroun

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Here's my Aquaracer, sorry for the bad picture quality...
imgur: the simple image sharer
imgur: the simple image sharer
imgur: the simple image sharer

It's the first real watch I've ever owned! I love it! I have had it for about a week.


----------



## gunit80

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Here's my WAK2110 w/ the black rubber deployment band:

View attachment 1015461
View attachment 1015462
View attachment 1015463


It's going to be used as a daily, loooovin' it!


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

^^^^^^
Prefer the steel bracelet but looks good on rubber as well.


----------



## ck1109

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Just got my new aquaracer 500m on a steel bracelet

View attachment 1023043


----------



## yurikim

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*


----------



## Bahoomba

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

New to me today: A pristine blue-faced Classic 2000 automatic (ETA 2824), circa 2003:


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

The nicest everyday Tag Heuer there is, in my opinion. Dressed up, casual or sporty, it fits perfect, always.



Bahoomba said:


> New to me today: A pristine blue-faced Classic 2000 automatic (ETA 2824), circa 2003:


----------



## Louis_A

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*









My quartz 2000 from the 90s. Love it.


----------



## cronustr

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

I'm coming back to Aquaracer everytime I look for a new watch 

This is my third Aquaracer...CAN1010.BA0821. I've picked it today at İstanbul Sirkeci, Turkey.(a place where the watch dealers give you best prices)..

Best wishes from Turkey to all


----------



## LHL

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Very nice watch. Congratulations! Enjoy it to it's fullest.


----------



## daniel9399

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Mine says "Hi!" WAF2011..


----------



## wilfreb

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*


----------



## kjse7en

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

My AR Ceramic 500M


----------



## Snoweagle

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

My brand new 300m Calibre 5 and also new TAG owner.


----------



## NickJacobLee

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*







 Hello all. This is my first post at WUS. Been lurking around this forum for a while though. Picked up this handsome lil fella sitting around in a local AD off a good bargain. It's also my first TAG Heuer watch. Hope ya'll like it, coz I sure do.


----------



## kjse7en

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



NickJacobLee said:


> View attachment 1092900
> Hello all. This is my first post at WUS. Been lurking around this forum for a while though. Picked up this handsome lil fella sitting around in a local AD off a good bargain. It's also my first TAG Heuer watch. Hope ya'll like it, coz I sure do.


First off, welcome!

That's a nice piece and looks good on your wrist too.

Great pickup and enjoy...


----------



## spdztr

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Hey guys, I just came across this forum, and it looks like there is a wealth of information around! I look forward to reading a lot!

I have an Aquaracer WAB1111 that I got for my birthday five years ago, and it's been my daily watch ever since. Unfortunately the bezel now has some scratches on it, and some of the numbers have lost the black paint. I would like to get this cleaned up so it looks like new. What's my best approach? Also, the little circle inside the triangle above the 12.. it almost looks like there should be a tiny cover or something.. or is it just me?

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## ewestby

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Finally getting around to posting a pic of my new blue 300m Calibre 5! I considered the 500m, but I had my heart set on a blue face, and honestly I found the blue they use on the 500m a bit garish.

It's funny how simple it looked in the case compared to the chronograph movements, while on the wrist it sports quite a lot of bling. :-d


----------



## ppl4golf

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



daniel9399 said:


> Mine says "Hi!" WAF2011..
> View attachment 1076630


Exact same as mine.
Great everyday watch!


----------



## acidragon

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*













Picked up my first tag today!


----------



## Calibre.S

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



acidragon said:


> View attachment 1103772
> View attachment 1103773
> Picked up my first tag today!


What a nice piece, wish I had one of those...


----------



## Calibre.S

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

My very first Tag, as well as my daily wear...


----------



## justn868

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*








I guess you could say I am a fan of the AquaRacer...


----------



## Craig Whyte

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Hi, I can get a good deal on a used 2010 aquaracer, looks genuine and is from a trusted seller but has no papers or box?

What could the implications be of buying without papers & warranty card?

Thanks


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Purism. I have original boxes, papers and warranty cards for all of my Tag Heuer pieces. It does not mean a watch without them is no good, but a complete watch is easier to sell, is worth more, and most definitely is a joy to own (if you care for this purism).



Craig Whyte said:


> Hi, I can get a good deal on a used 2010 aquaracer, looks genuine and is from a trusted seller but has no papers or box?
> 
> What could the implications be of buying without papers & warranty card?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



enricodepaoli said:


> Purism. I have original boxes, papers and warranty cards for all of my Tag Heuer pieces. It does not mean a watch without them is no good, but a complete watch is easier to sell, is worth more, and most definitely is a joy to own (if you care for this purism).


i have to agree with Enrico on this one, unless you have some uber vintage watch that is extremely desirable, you will have a harder time selling the watch, and then there is that great feeling of knowing you have a complete set, boxes, papers, etc... this always gives me a great feeling. I'll admit every now and then i would look at the boxes and papers of my watches and it always reminds me of what i went thru to get this watch or how hard i worked for it, etc...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

That's exactly it !



Cowboy Bebop said:


> i have to agree with Enrico on this one, unless you have some uber vintage watch that is extremely desirable, you will have a harder time selling the watch, and then there is that great feeling of knowing you have a complete set, boxes, papers, etc... this always gives me a great feeling. I'll admit every now and then i would look at the boxes and papers of my watches and it always reminds me of what i went thru to get this watch or how hard i worked for it, etc...
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fishmonger6

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Just picked up a new Aquaracer Ceramic 500M from a local AD, very happy with the watch!
However, I was thinking about swapping the rubber band for a leather one, with a deployant clasp.

The original Tag deployant clasp is just too expensive - the AD wanted $250, and the cheapest I see online is at least $200.

Does anyone have any recommendations on where to buy a good aftermarket leather strap (I believe it's 20mm?) for the new Aquaracer? Also a good place to buy an aftermarket deploayant clasp?

Thanks!


----------



## Craig Whyte

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

So I bought a 2 year old aquaracer WAF1112 and got a good deal on it, box & papers. 
Can some one confirm if it genuine?
can anyone advise where to buy a new bezel and can the little black hour maker bits? Or could that be replaced or touched up?

Thanks

craig


----------



## HJJ1441

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

CAN1011 with a new rubber strap


----------



## virtualcool

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*


----------



## correctime

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

I third that.
A Black Rubber for the WAB2010 would be sweet.
I've recently landed one of these and the 2010 is very comfortable.
It wears a bit light than the Omega 2201.50 and not much differently than the 16800 Submariner.
Having gotten accustomed to a cyclop I'm wondering if the Aquaracer 300m or 500m sapphire would fit the WAB2010 ??
I'm also wondering if the seconds hands from the WAN would fit the WAB


----------



## thsiao

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

On my new rubber strap.


----------



## Terpits

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

I have been wishing Tag would come up with the WAN on a white dial. What do you guys think?

I have also been wishing I can photoshop...


----------



## Snoweagle

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



Terpits said:


> I have been wishing Tag would come up with the WAN on a white dial. What do you guys think?
> 
> I have also been wishing I can photoshop...
> 
> View attachment 1141223


I still prefer the black one.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



Snoweagle said:


> I still prefer the black one.


I have to agree. Just for a second there, I thought I was looking at a very inexpensive Bulova Caravelle diver.


----------



## Snoweagle

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



Monocrom said:


> I have to agree. Just for a second there, I thought I was looking at a very inexpensive Bulova Caravelle diver.


Unless the bezel is also white then it'll look better, at least.


----------



## Terpits

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

I tried to change the bezel to white and it was ok. The inspiration was the IWC Aquatimer.


----------



## Snoweagle

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



Terpits said:


> I tried to change the bezel to white and it was ok. The inspiration was the IWC Aquatimer.


Good attempt though, but I suppose the IWC one should be larger and definitely more expensive. I love the pilot watches from IWC but they're way off my budget.


----------



## forest24018

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Two, a WAB and a WAP


----------



## yurikim

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*


----------



## fangisyar

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

My first entry to Tag.. WAP2011


----------



## fad

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*








WAP2010


----------



## wilfreb

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

new pics of my 500M


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

This Aquaracer is the one that looks closest to the classic 2000 series



yurikim said:


> View attachment 1154861
> View attachment 1154860


----------



## mais318

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



Just bought myself this Aquaracer WAF1110 for my 19th birthday. I love it so far, couldn't be happier.


----------



## wilfreb

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*


----------



## Who is John Galt

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*







Received on my first Father's Day, 9 short years ago.


----------



## fad

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*


----------



## jaykim

*The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Here's my wan with hirsch modena leather strap. I wear this everyday. I love this one! My rolex DJ is resting at home.


----------



## jaykim

*The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

One more picture!


----------



## marcb515

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

My new to me Aquaracer Quartz


----------



## Richerson

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Ok I'm in


----------



## TimeGrooves

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

My first TAG, Aquaracer


----------



## TimeGrooves

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

TAG Heuer 2000 Classic is the most awesome watch ever!


----------



## kenji1903

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

finally able to join the club


----------



## mususk266

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



mususk266 said:


> theres mine, just arrived, ive stayed scared reading about crown issue but having the watch just now i can see that is nothing wrong with mine. blue version its a looker
> 
> View attachment 623980
> View attachment 623981
> View attachment 623982


the crown issue manifested allright despite the warnings from the fellows watchuseek members, the watch just now is unusable, the romanian tag heuer representative said that the crown issue is not covered by the international warranty, shame on i say shame on...


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



mususk266 said:


> the crown issue manifested allright despite the warnings from the fellows watchuseek members, the watch just now is unusable, the romanian tag heuer representative said that the crown issue is not covered by the international warranty, shame on i say shame on...


deja vu?


----------



## TimeGrooves

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*


----------



## Rocky555

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

I couldn't imagine that this watch looks so much better live than on the photos...
Really nice piece.


----------



## mikev

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

IN! just got this today. although the bottom chrono pusher is missing. cheapest fix for that?


----------



## Nexus82

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Bought this beauty last week.
TAG Heuer Aquaracer calibre 16 (CAP2112.BA0833)









My first TAG, good entry level model I think. 
The blue face is so nice to look at, love at first sight for me. (Don't care that TAG has a tarnished rep amongst "connoisseurs" b-))


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



Nexus82 said:


> ... (Don't care that TAG has a tarnished rep amongst "connoisseurs" b-))


Yup. Research a watch model as thoroughly as you can. When you're done, and you decide it's worth buying ... Buy it and enjoy it.


----------



## Rajk76

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



Nexus82 said:


> Bought this beauty last week.
> TAG Heuer Aquaracer calibre 16 (CAP2112.BA0833)
> 
> View attachment 1260153
> 
> 
> My first TAG, good entry level model I think.
> The blue face is so nice to look at, love at first sight for me. (Don't care that TAG has a tarnished rep amongst "connoisseurs" b-))


I purchased mine about the same time as you, however, opted for the limited edition colours as was practically half price from a authorised high street chain (I got 465/500). Loving it so far, although found it really heavy for the first few days as previously used to wearing a longiness conquest auto which is a feather in comparison, plus my wrist is fairly small. Think I may get the rubber divers strap as then I'm sure it will be limited to 1/1


----------



## Abner C Kemp

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Here's mine. It was a gift from my father a couple years back when I turned 21. I love the nice simple design and 38mm size works well for both sporty and dressy occasions. This is one of those watches I won't ever get rid of.


----------



## ZENSKX781

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*









Here is mine


----------



## kenji1903

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*


----------



## carton

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

After a couple of weeks and several full days' worth of evenings spent reading up on everything on this blog, I decided to join this club by purchasing my new black Aquaracer. I went from looking at "Automatic" on the dials and wondering whether that meant self-winding or quartz kinetic; to getting nudged by the prevailing Omega and Longines opinions into browsing through their entire websites during every work break I took; to considering saving up for a Rolex; to taking the plunge (dive?) on this bad boy. I would normally be loath to pick the most popular choice, but the seeing WAN 2110 as one of the more popular choices on this forum I'll count as a pro. Besides, having a new TAG and a Watchuseek account seems contrarian enough. Anyway, I would like to thank everyone not just on the forum but on Watchuseek for helping me finally get a replacement for my old F1 quartz (it was a weird feeling, taking that watch off 15 years after getting it as a confirmation present -boy did that watch take some punishment-, but I'll continue to use it as my beater for years to come). So to all of you out there wherever you are, here's a pic of my wrist and my new Aquaracer:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## cannonsiao

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



Rajk76 said:


> I purchased mine about the same time as you, however, opted for the limited edition colours as was practically half price from a authorised high street chain (I got 465/500). Loving it so far, although found it really heavy for the first few days as previously used to wearing a longiness conquest auto which is a feather in comparison, plus my wrist is fairly small. Think I may get the rubber divers strap as then I'm sure it will be limited to 1/1
> View attachment 1270685
> 
> View attachment 1270686


Hi, May I know which country did you bought this watch from? It's beautiful and I had tried to search for the same in Singapore. But none of the shop have it.


----------



## Snoweagle

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



carton said:


> After a couple of weeks and several full days' worth of evenings spent reading up on everything on this blog, I decided to join this club by purchasing my new black Aquaracer. I went from looking at "Automatic" on the dials and wondering whether that meant self-winding or quartz kinetic; to getting nudged by the prevailing Omega and Longines opinions into browsing through their entire websites during every work break I took; to considering saving up for a Rolex; to taking the plunge (dive?) on this bad boy. I would normally be loath to pick the most popular choice, but the seeing WAN 2110 as one of the more popular choices on this forum I'll count as a pro. Besides, having a new TAG and a Watchuseek account seems contrarian enough. Anyway, I would like to thank everyone not just on the forum but on Watchuseek for helping me finally get a replacement for my old F1 quartz (it was a weird feeling, taking that watch off 15 years after getting it as a confirmation present -boy did that watch take some punishment-, but I'll continue to use it as my beater for years to come). So to all of you out there wherever you are, here's a pic of my wrist and my new Aquaracer:
> 
> View attachment 1298227


I share your joy as I felt the same way when I got mine in June this year and it's my very first TAG after craving for one for over 10 years. Good stuff!


----------



## Rajk76

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



cannonsiao said:


> Hi, May I know which country did you bought this watch from? It's beautiful and I had tried to search for the same in Singapore. But none of the shop have it.


Hi, thanks, I purchased this in the U.K the exact model is a CAP2113.BA0833, not sure if this edition is limited to the UK alone? I managed to get one with a 50% discount new, so maybe worth the cost of a flight over here


----------



## Ausman600

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Have noticed a lack of love for the awesome
chronotimer, so here goes...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmbman

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

I have been a long time browser of the Tag forums here and I think it is time to post my own timepieces after getting to look at everyone else's wonderful ones. I started out with a 4000 series automatic back in the mid 90's as a graduation present (still have it too) but I moved on to a Classic 2000 WK1111 and upgraded to an Aquaracer Grande Date WAF1010. Each of the watches are worn on a regular basis for work and pleasure.

As much as I love the new designs there is just something about the 2000 series that I just love. It is a clean and simple design that never seems to be out of style and is always relevant. I get comments on it all the time (so does the Aquaracer) and people say that they love the smaller size and think that the new trend towards hulking watches that double as a workout device are getting out of hand.

I hope you enjoy mine as much as I have enjoyed looking at yours!


----------



## Bueller67

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

My girlfriend's Aquaracer I bought for her in Germany about 4 years ago. Pretty much her everyday wear watch so it's well worn but she still loves it.


----------



## EveNaive

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*










Happy New year ...
Found this thread and wanted to share my old Tag Heuer
This was my first reel watch bought in 1993. Many watches later I still fancy this old lady and her white clean dial.

Cheers
Peter


----------



## smiglostopy

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

CAN 1011. Not 2000 but still an Aquaracer


----------



## JohnSFL

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*
















First Tag. I was in love with the Grande Date F1's for awhile until I warmed up to the idea of an Aquaracer. Love it so far.


----------



## rileyd5

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Still loving my late 90's 2000 auto with blue dial. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

This is the perfect everyday luxury-sport-tool watch, for me.



rileyd5 said:


> Still loving my late 90's 2000 auto with blue dial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aneed

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

This is my newest Tag Heuer watch .
Cheers

أرسلت من GT-I9300 بإستخدام تاباتلك


----------



## kjse7en

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Aquaracer Chronograph CAP2110.BA0833 putting on OEM rubber strap FT6028 + deployant clasp FC5040-0. 
Didn't opt for the original fitting clasp FC5048 as I still prefer double pusher on FC5040-0.

Here's my perfect diver setup :-d


----------



## aneed

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Nice watch KJ , congratulations

أرسلت من GT-I9300 بإستخدام تاباتلك


----------



## Shawn Lee

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*


----------



## GEZ7ch

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*










My WAN2110, soon to be accompanied by a new WAP2011 (the WAP photo isn't mine):










Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kjse7en

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Aquaracer strapping on leather band with the thin OEM deployant clasp FC5014 :-d


----------



## jbhoo

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

my ceramic Aquaracer


----------



## Flypower

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Mine


----------



## Mr Tetley

*The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

New to me last week, wk1110-1 from 2004/5. It came on rubber but I also found a bracelet 



Could any other owners confirm that the bezel on this model (wk1110-1) should be bead-blasted (like my pic) and not polished?


----------



## dmbman

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Yes both of my wk111* are not polished either


----------



## fogbound

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berkut

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Aquaracer in the snow


----------



## GEZ7ch

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



fogbound said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love this one. Just ordered one myself

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenji1903

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



kjse7en said:


> Aquaracer strapping on leather band with the thin OEM deployant clasp FC5014 :-d
> 
> View attachment 1345261
> 
> 
> View attachment 1345263
> 
> 
> View attachment 1345270


i'm considering leather straps for my WAP2011 too, mind sharing how much are the straps and the clasp?


----------



## camarohair

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

I love my old 2000 chrono, have never seen a duplicate.


----------



## Mr Tetley

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



dmbman said:


> Yes both of my wk111* are not polished either


Thanks for the reply! Good to know.


----------



## keytujd

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Greetings from Kazahstan!
It's my Tag Heuer 2000 Exclusive WN2111:


----------



## stgermaine

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

My newest addition to my collection: Aquaracer WAP1112


----------



## Scottishmale86

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Here is my new Aquaracer

The first in my collection


----------



## rjstuf001

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

My latest acquisition, the WAK2111:


----------



## Baciu91

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Beautiful watch ! I recommend it for everyone who wants an Aquaracer.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kocu

*The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

It's my first TAG


----------



## Ates

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Here is my new aquaracer.


----------



## minus3012

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Finally picked up an auto for the Tag collection.








Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## mzanki

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Hello guys , Iam new to Teg Heuer . I really like the Aquaracer gold and Blue dial 500 . But i think it is severely overpriced for a TAG . What do you guys think ? How much would you pay for it ? and thank you


----------



## adamantibody

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

This is no time for amateurs:


----------



## donjuan1905

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Hi All. This is my first message in the forum. Greetings from Ankara.Turkey 

Here is my TAG :


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Welcome to WUS.


----------



## asdfg

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Long time reader, first time post. Learned so much reading on this site, thanks.

My first Tag, puchased about 3 weeks ago, really like the lines on the face

here are two pictures:


----------



## TLouko

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

This is a recent acquisition and my first Tag, WAP111. I removed the bracelet and put it on a C&B leather strap for a business casual look. Really like it so far.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Looks good on that strap. |>


----------



## 888blue

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Finally i found you....

Sent from my EK-GC100 using Tapatalk


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Although the Aquaracer is not usually considered as "classic or vintage" as the Carrera and Monaco (these came from the Heuer years), I highly consider it a true TAG HEUER icon. The Aquaracer comes from the 2000 Series, which was possibly the most classic of all models after the company became TAG HEUER. I see some great looking watches and photos here&#8230; Welcome new members. Thanks for posting and enjoy the forum


----------



## Stockegsix

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Tag Team, lol


----------



## KRD

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Here's my Aquaracer Chronograph 300m - CAP2110

Bought two weeks ago, but running +25sec a day! Going to let it wind down and then give it a full manual wind - otherwise back to Mappin & Webb.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

I always enjoy seeing pictures of nice TAGs. But it is really nice when I notice some if these pictures come from people with very low post counts. That means, wearing a Tag is something that make us feel quite proud. Welcome new members. Enjoy the forum and thanks for the pictures.


----------



## KCZ

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

My ladies Aquaracer has more bling than you guys, and it's one of my favorite watches. I wish my photography skills were adequate to capture the beauty of the MOP face.


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Not rare to see a lady enjoying a watch. But not very common that passion to be high enough in order to become a post in a web forum. Nice TAG ! Thanks for posting !



KCZ said:


> My ladies Aquaracer has more bling than you guys, and it's one of my favorite watches. I wish my photography skills were adequate to capture the beauty of the MOP face.


----------



## 888blue

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

AR, 1000, 2000 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joseph80

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Here's mine!


----------



## kelrod

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

New to the 2000 club


----------



## 888blue

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 888blue

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

TAG Heuer 2000 AQUAGRAPH









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaunie_007

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Just finished up what started as a repair project, but quickly turned into a modification project due to the fact that I have misplaced the original hour hand and one of the small chronograph hands in the process of repairing the movement. Here is the end product, a Tag Heuer Aquaracer 300m Chronograph with genuine Omega Seamaster PO hands:



You'll either love it or hate it, but I think it looks amazing


----------



## drunken monkey

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

are you sure those are genuine PO hands because they don't look like mine?


----------



## Shaunie_007

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



drunken monkey said:


> are you sure those are genuine PO hands because they don't look like mine?


I picked them up from Otto Frei, I hope so as they were advertised as so.. The hands are from 2 different models though.. the large chrono hand is from an older model from the hour and minute hands.


----------



## drunken monkey

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



Shaunie_007 said:


> I picked them up from Otto Frei, I hope so as they were advertised as so..* The hands are from 2 different models though*.. the large chrono hand is from an older model from the hour and minute hands.


that could explain it.
i just noticed different lume application on the hour hand and the main hand doesn't have the red tip and a slightly different counterweight end. It just caught my attention because I had my watch on wrist as I read your post.


----------



## Shaunie_007

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



drunken monkey said:


> that could explain it.
> i just noticed different lume application on the hour hand and the main hand doesn't have the red tip and a slightly different counterweight end. It just caught my attention because I had my watch on wrist as I read your post.


The Hour and Minute hand are from the 2201-50 PO and the large chrono seconds hand is actually from a Railmaster.. I didn't realized until I typed in the model number that the watch hand actually didn't belong to a PO. Nice catch!


----------



## AussieAlex

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

WooHoo! I can join this club, now that it's been renamed.

Here's my 30+ year old 980.032



















This is one of my 980.006L divers










and on a $20 eBay bracelet










Here's my other 980.006L on an Omega rally strap


----------



## 888blue

My first TAGHeuer 2000 #173.206 (1991-2014) til now still ok...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jurgen Daems

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



AussieAlex said:


> WooHoo! I can join this club, now that it's been renamed.
> 
> Here's my 30+ year old 980.032


simply STUNNING !!!


----------



## Nicode70

Hi guys,

this is my first post here. I'm french and in my thirties. I've had a serie 2000 (wk1113) for 12 years now. (pictures to come once the movement has been changed). I really love it, but i know feel the need to change and upgrade to an automatic and a chronograph.

I'm really into the Steeve McQueen Monaco, and i hope i'll be able to gather the cash i the next few years.


----------



## enricodepaoli

I absolutely understand your desire to have a Monaco  But don't consider it "upgrading" your 2000 series. Your 2000 is a true classic. Keep it and you'll have a respected collection of two classic Tag Heuer watches. Welcome to the forum!



Nicode70 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> this is my first post here. I'm french and in my thirties. I've had a serie 2000 (wk1113) for 12 years now. (pictures to come once the movement has been changed). I really love it, but i know feel the need to change and upgrade to an automatic and a chronograph.
> 
> I'm really into the Steeve McQueen Monaco, and i hope i'll be able to gather the cash i the next few years.


----------



## Soh1982

Here's mine.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWNY

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Good friend's TAG


----------



## GThomasD82

Hey I'm new to the forum figured id post a crappy cell phone pic









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GThomasD82

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walshspw

Celebrating my first Tag, couldn't be happier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strak79

My wife bought me a Raymond Weil from Macys a year ago. 2 months in battery died, exchanged for a RW Chrono, 2 months later sweep hand stopped working. 3 months ago we exchanged for Tag Aquaracer. Not the Chrono, plain face...I love the look. About a month in the watch would stop while on my wrist. I wear the watch every day. I have to power (wind) it up 30 - 40 for about 2days of time keeping. The watch does have some self wind capabilities because if I notice it stops I move my arm more exaggerated and I can start it up. I have owned a Rolex and then Breitling...both automatic and never had this issue....Also, I noticed my serial number has the number 2011 I wonder if that is the year? and the back with Tag logo is off center. My thoughts are that the watch has been sitting for a while and needs service.....but should I return and get money back and go to a true watch store?..Sorry for spelling...just so frustrated. Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GThomasD82

strak79 said:


> My wife bought me a Raymond Weil from Macys a year ago. 2 months in battery died, exchanged for a RW Chrono, 2 months later sweep hand stopped working. 3 months ago we exchanged for Tag Aquaracer. Not the Chrono, plain face...I love the look. About a month in the watch would stop while on my wrist. I wear the watch every day. I have to power (wind) it up 30 - 40 for about 2days of time keeping. The watch does have some self wind capabilities because if I notice it stops I move my arm more exaggerated and I can start it up. I have owned a Rolex and then Breitling...both automatic and never had this issue....Also, I noticed my serial number has the number 2011 I wonder if that is the year? and the back with Tag logo is off center. My thoughts are that the watch has been sitting for a while and needs service.....but should I return and get money back and go to a true watch store?..Sorry for spelling...just so frustrated. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Id deffinatly have that checked out, I've had mine for 3 months and it's been a perfect watch no winding issues and good accuracy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strak79

Thanks, it's frustrating



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## enricodepaoli

Classic Vintage Sunday


----------



## Nicode70

Finally! My 2000 is back with a brand new movement. Ready to go another 12 years.


----------



## enricodepaoli

Love these.



Nicode70 said:


> Finally! My 2000 is back with a brand new movement. Ready to go another 12 years.


----------



## AussieAlex

Just added an early 1980's Heuer Professional diver, ref. 980.007, to the collection.










Here it is with its brothers, 980.006L and 980.032










I think I like it best on a Swiss Tropic rubber strap


----------



## SirusMX2

My first Tag, a WAF2111...


----------



## EKV

New to the forum, some nice examples. Thought I would start with my CAN1010


----------



## sickened1

Can I join please...

Tag Heuer Aquaracer Calibre 5


----------



## yokirush

*Re: The Aquaracer Chronograph with diamond beze -l For sale*

Recently joined this forum site. Its great looking at all the great timepieces that are displayed. I thought I would post a picture of the Aquaracer I have for sale. This watch has been very well maintained and cared for. It comes with all the original paperwork and box. If anyone on here is interested in this watch I am accepting any offers.


----------



## Nicode70

I wanted a change on my 2000. I went for a rally leather strap with red stitching.
I don't know if the result is great. But i kind of like it. 
What do you guys think?


----------



## Monocrom

Strap looks good on it. |>


----------



## Dschittone

Just picked up this rendition of the super 2000 recently. This watch is an absolute dream! Have it for a month or so now and it has not left my wrist. It originally came with a steel bracelet (not the original one but a tag heuer replacement, with straight end at lugs). I put it on a Hirsch Terra strap, which is my first Hirsch strap, and I have to say this combination is great! It fits any occasion, maybe not too dressy though. What drew me in to this watch was the movement and the design. The designer was Eddy Schopfer, the same person who designed the Breitling Chronomat. You can see him speaking about it briefly in the super factories video online. You can see the design characteristics are extremely similar. The movement is the LWO 283. I prefer this movement to the valjoux 7750. The Valjoux is an excellent movement, but the LWO 283 is comprised of a chronograph module that just feels smoother to me. Also the AP royal oak offshore module is based off this movement (at least the early offshores, when lemania sold some of these movements to them). Any way, This watch feels great, keeps excellent time, and the quality feels amazing. I have a 6.75" wrist and the size works well!


----------



## Phrank

Trying to find some information, review, opinion about this nice retro Tag Heuer. Any info you guys can provide would be great.

Tag Heuer Automatic Chronograph model 765.406

Edited to add:

_Not a lot of help on this forum....so here's an actual .PDF file on the Calibre 16/7750 chronograph, hope this helps, it's attached below. 
_


----------



## imagwai

Recently sold a handful of watches and was looking for a quartz "beater". Couldn't resist adding this nearly new quartz Aquaracer to my collection when I saw it on eBay.


----------



## TimeGrooves

the 3rd year to do watersport with this guy, what a beautiful and reliable time piece.


----------



## dmbman

An amazing piece. Clean simple face it is just a classic look for a diver


----------



## joseph80

WAN2111


----------



## GThomasD82

The wifes and mine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rileyd5

Decided to brush out the band on my trusty 2000. It was looking pretty beat up even with a few polishing attempts. Oh well. I think it turned out good for the most part.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ponti33609




----------



## Calibre.S

Just acquired this one through an amazing deal from a friend:








And I put this one on a NATO, can't believe how comfortable it is:


----------



## macotono

New Aquaracer chronograph. Great watch and the construction is amazing. Enjoying it a lot.


----------



## rainnnsss

aquaracer caj2110 on a hirsch liberty gold brown strap


----------



## dylanh99

Can anyone recommend an aftermarket ss band that fits the aquaracer waf1112. I'm a newb but looks like it needs a curved end piece but less of a curve than some of the aftermarket bands I'm seeing out there. Admittedly, I may be over thinking this...


----------



## yessir69

My 973.006 daily wearer. 20 years old and still going strong.


----------



## GThomasD82

The dark shots

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sofi

Coffee break

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Indie any

First TAG... first luxury watch for that matter. Love it. Got a great deal pre-owned. Looks and feels like new.

Happy to join the club.


----------



## Triton9

Aquaracer WAF1112


----------



## intelops

Just traded this in..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Indie any

Beautiful piece. Why did you trade?


intelops said:


> Just traded this in..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## intelops

Sorry i meant i just got it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sofi

AR and Kirium

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yurikim




----------



## Berkut

Aquaracer


----------



## yourturn.id

Aquaracer lume... awesome


----------



## stang13

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

my 500 chrono just got it


----------



## 888blue

Good morning from jakarta.... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chappers_UK

Hi folks, my first time posting here so I thought t hat I would show off my early birthday gift to myself that I bought today.









Sent from my SM-T520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

^^ This updated version turned out nicely. Congrats!


----------



## tankpig

Chappers_UK said:


> Hi folks, my first time posting here so I thought t hat I would show off my early birthday gift to myself that I bought today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T520 using Tapatalk


Can you post any more pics mate?

I went to see this one at the jewelers but the white version (WAY2111) and I don't have a tag yet nor had I ever handled one, but when I had a look and feel for some reason the bracelet felt more flimsy than I thought it would?

What are the older bracelets like i.e on the WAP2011 WAP1111 etc.

Thanks guys and it's a beautiful watch mate!


----------



## Richmondmike

Just arrived...


----------



## jimrker

I have last year's model (WAP2010) and can attest to the solid construction and comfort of the steel bracelet. The watch is very high quality, well constructed and feels ver






y solid on the wrist.



tankpig said:


> Can you post any more pics mate?
> 
> I went to see this one at the jewelers but the white version (WAY2111) and I don't have a tag yet nor had I ever handled one, but when I had a look and feel for some reason the bracelet felt more flimsy than I thought it would?
> 
> What are the older bracelets like i.e on the WAP2011 WAP1111 etc.
> 
> Thanks guys and it's a beautiful watch mate!


----------



## tankpig

jimrker said:


> I have last year's model (WAP2010) and can attest to the solid construction and comfort of the steel bracelet. The watch is very high quality, well constructed and feels ver
> View attachment 1875378
> y solid on the wrist.


Thanks for your input mate!

I'm torn between the WAY2111 and the WAP2011.

Recently missed out on a brand new WAP2011 on ebay for £600 absolutely devastated!

If anyone has a new model aquaracer whether it's quartz or auto...could you let me know what you think of the bracelet in comparison with the older model?


----------



## Tman10

If this appears twice I apologise but I seem to be having some technical issues. I recently acquired my first TAG, a WAN 2110, and I adore it, the other day however I decided to do a little research online to find out a bit more about my new timepiece and was surprised to discover how many TAG detractors there were, especially it would seem amongst Omega owners. Is there any particular explanation for this or is it sheer snobbery?


----------



## Monocrom

Tman10 said:


> If this appears twice I apologise but I seem to be having some technical issues. I recently acquired my first TAG, a WAN 2110, and I adore it, the other day however I decided to do a little research online to find out a bit more about my new timepiece and was surprised to discover how many TAG detractors there were, especially it would seem amongst Omega owners. Is there any particular explanation for this *or is it sheer snobbery?*


No.

Stick around, do your own research. You'll find there are real issues with TAG Heuer as a brand, and (sadly) the WAN2110 model in particular.


----------



## Tman10

Monocrom said:


> Tman10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this appears twice I apologise but I seem to be having some technical issues. I recently acquired my first TAG, a WAN 2110, and I adore it, the other day however I decided to do a little research online to find out a bit more about my new timepiece and was surprised to discover how many TAG detractors there were, especially it would seem amongst Omega owners. Is there any particular explanation for this *or is it sheer snobbery?*
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Stick around, do your own research. You'll find there are real issues with TAG Heuer as a brand, and (sadly) the WAN2110 model in particular.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the advice but I'll base my opinions on my own actual experiences. I only joined the forums to learn a little bit of background info on watches and brands etc. it seems that TAG divides watch spotters in a way other brands do not, having spent a good and entertaining hour reading posts on this site, it seems many of the gripes are based upon people's own biases and perceptions as opposed to actual individual experience, there also seem to be plenty of TAG admirers on here and quite a few that have positive things to say about the particular watch I also happen to own.


----------



## Monocrom

Tman10 said:


> Thanks for the advice but I'll base my opinions on my own actual experiences. I only joined the forums to learn a little bit of background info on watches and brands etc. it seems that TAG divides watch spotters in a way other brands do not, having spent a good and entertaining hour reading posts on this site, it seems many of the gripes are based upon people's own biases and perceptions as opposed to actual individual experience, there also seem to be plenty of TAG admirers on here and quite a few that have positive things to say about the particular watch I also happen to own.


As I said, do your own research and reach your own conclusions. Individual experiences hardly give an accurate picture one way or the other as the sample each individual has experience with is going to be incredibly small. I collect high-end lights. Several years back there were numerous complaints that E-series SureFires had tailcap switches which failed at an alarming rate. At the time, I had two dozen SureFire models. Several of which are E-series models. None have failed on me. Even all these years later. Still, the sample of E-series lights I have is a tiny sample. I didn't dismiss the critics as simply "haters" who were bashing my favored brand. SureFire didn't either as they redesigned the internals of their E-series tailcaps. After that, no more reported all number of failures. Once again, my old E-series ones continue to be reliable.

Only haters or blindly devoted fan-boys dismiss objective reports from those who simply wish to point out issues that need correcting. Sadly, it's true that TAG Heuer attracts both types of individuals in large numbers. Far more than any other watch brand.


----------



## Tman10

Well I'm certainly no fan boy of any particular brand, if I appear defensive however it is simply because there does seem to be a lot of criticism of TAG as a less than serious brand, one member described TAG wearers as "pretty boys", and whilst I made a sterling job of grooming this morning...


----------



## sherpa7

Here is mine. Been a very trusty watch using it as my daily go to timepiece.


----------



## semtex

Here is mine, one of the best Tags ever made, IMHO


----------



## Izzy Does It




----------



## Landlockedindallas

Just picked this one up last week...been after it for a long time!


----------



## TysonJones

Now I can officially join the club with my new Calibre 5 Wan2111


----------



## Tman10

During my idle browsing I came across this little beauty, it's a C60 Trident from Christopher Ward and it purports to possess similar technical features of my beloved WAN 2110 (ETA movt, sapphire glass etc) yet is substantially less than half the RRP. The similarities are uncanny and my question is the obvious one, is it the same beast but in slightly different clothes?


----------



## Watchp415

Purchased this WAF2011 model recently.


----------



## Monocrom

Tman10 said:


> During my idle browsing I came across this little beauty, it's a C60 Trident from Christopher Ward and it purports to possess similar technical features of my beloved WAN 2110 (ETA movt, sapphire glass etc) yet is substantially less than half the RRP. The similarities are uncanny and my question is the obvious one, is it the same beast but in slightly different clothes?
> 
> View attachment 2148522


No. The CW offering is a more substantial watch. (I have experience with both models.)

With a TAG Heuer keep in mind you're not just paying for the watch. You're paying for the reputation associated with the name, cost off-sets for celebrity endorsements, etc.


----------



## yourturn.id

Aquaracer cal.16 auto chrono 300M as today watch pointer


----------



## dksmoove

WAB1110.BA0800 Professional


----------



## TysonJones

Wearing my Calibre 5 today.


----------



## jaykim

Wearing tag wan2110 on New Years Eve.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miskatonic84

This is my first post here so nothing better than show my Aquaracer!


----------



## TysonJones

on the wrist yesterday


----------



## shtora

Finally an owner of a TAG Aquaracer WAF2111


----------



## 201050

Checking in...


----------



## Mark McK

. My Ti 500 m says hi.....great lume on this one.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thwizzit




----------



## Thwizzit




----------



## taylor2000

Long time Tag owner, but new to the forum. Just got this back from Tag. Needed a new bezel, face, crown, and hands. Probably not the best investment, but this watch has been on my wrist through some good times and bad. It has to split time with a Carrera Caliber 5 war211a, but will probably always be my favorite.


----------



## noregrets

Oh how I love this watch...


----------



## enricodepaoli

taylor2000 said:


> Long time Tag owner, but new to the forum. Just got this back from Tag. Needed a new bezel, face, crown, and hands. Probably not the best investment, but this watch has been on my wrist through some good times and bad. It has to split time with a Carrera Caliber 5 war211a, but will probably always be my favorite.


A historical 2000 Classic ! I know your feeling. My automatic version of this one was my first TAG and the only one for over ten years. It was purchased to be my only and forever watch. But&#8230; I could not resist and built a humble TAG HEUER collection  But yes, my 2000 Classic Automatic is indeed the most important timepiece in my collection.


----------



## cfw

New to me and after 10 TAG Heuers my first Aquaracer.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeGrooves

After awhile of bracelet and leather straps and some months in the watch case, fitted a new battery and it's time for the rubber straps back on my wrist again for a whole week. it runs very accurate, always love this classic TAG : D


----------



## Tag Mac

^have you had this professionally polished? It looks mint for such an old watch.


----------



## Gregc

My 1st (and only) tag Heuer.


----------



## TimeGrooves

Hi Tag Mac, it was a new old stock I got only 2 years ago from grey market, for the reason that I was always wanted to have one but was not able to afford in the 90's. I rarely wear it cos it is kind of old designed, I sold the ss bracelet and got a leather straps on it but still not satisfy until I went to TAG again to got it a rubber straps, now I think it's a classic and modern combination. It still doesn't get much wrist time, I keep it for sentimental reason. Though it looks like new but actually it has deep dent on the 9 o'clock side of the case which it got it in gym the other day : (, it really broke my heart...


Tag Mac said:


> ^have you had this professionally polished? It looks mint for such an old watch.


----------



## TimeGrooves

Gregc said:


> My 1st (and only) tag Heuer.


Beautiful watch! Saw the blue dial of it the other day, it's awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## devils9

Here's my professional


----------



## Thomaz71




----------



## wilfreb




----------



## wilfreb

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*


----------



## onehandedwatchman

Love that strap with your aquaracer


----------



## Knives and Lint

Oops..wrong section...Sorry


----------



## yurikim

Tag Heuer Aquaracer in tropical winter: Thailand - Malaysia - Philippines.


----------



## jamsie

*Thank you OP for creating this topic!
I must confess, I never cared much for Tag Heuer watches seeing them on countless folks that knew nothing about watches, more of a fashion statement for them. Like anything, I shouldn't be so closed minded and during a recent trip to the Caribbean I was looking through Rolex, Tudor, Breitling, Oris, Alpina and Tag Heuer. At the suggestion of my friend who was getting married on the island, he showed me an Aquaracer Caribbean Limited Edition model in the display case. After shopping a few stores I ended back up at Little Switzerland again...and fell in love with a Tag Heuer Aquaracer Calibre 5...the horror of it all! I can say the watch has really grown on me, which is a hard feat. The movement has been averaging just over +1 seconds a day after settling in...and here she is...


----------



## hector67

My one and only Tag Heuer... My battle horse... My beater and daily user since I bought it a month ago. I absolutely love this watch!!


----------



## Morrison9155

Enjoying mine for about a month.


----------



## Sam-e

Do you guys know if there are many wan2110 fakes out there? I want to buy a used one but I want to make sure I don't get a fake one.


----------



## dbenson32

Just picked this up on a deal I couldn't pass up! Planning on having this case and bracelet plated in all 18k to match the rest. Not to say the two tone isn't nice, I'd just rather have all gold. Has anyone done this?
View attachment 5107218


----------



## Monocrom

Sam-e said:


> Do you guys know if there are many wan2110 fakes out there? I want to buy a used one but I want to make sure I don't get a fake one.


Yup, there are fakes. Do a bit of research and buy from trusted retailers with a solid reputation.


----------



## Ard

Hi,

I've been wearing Tag Heuer for 16 years now and although I have other watches they seem to sit a lot. I have a 1998 SEL Link 2 tone with black dial rated as 'Professional' so I mention it as well as my 2011 Aquaracer. The size & weight make it the perfect everyday watch and I do wear it everyday.



The watch is quite the plain looking time piece but I really love it. I am a fishing guide so always wear a very water resistant watch.

The close up pose...........


----------



## chonga




----------



## LJ123




----------



## PaulK

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Recently added a WAB1120 to my collection. Looks small compared to my Carreras, but I like it. The blue has a lot of 'depth' to it, which I really like.


----------



## mustogt00

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

My WAN2111


----------



## jaykim

My wan2110 with zulu.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulK

WAB1120.

I got the quartz version so I wouldn't have to deal with the crown issue.


----------



## GBLXX

Here is my aquaracer


----------



## cfw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Azilla21

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

nice shots


----------



## decibeljoe

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

just got this today.


----------



## blkspeed3071

Recently acquired


----------



## bmwfreak

Here's my vintage 2000 quartz chrono on original leather strap from mid 1980's. I'll never part with this one. Small second hand and Sweep second hand moves in 1/2 second increments thanks to Calibre 185 with Dubois Depraz Chronograph module. It's bascially an ETA quartz movement mounted to a mechanical chronograph module. I believe these are the very first Tag Heuer quartz chronograph movments. There's a date magnifier mounted in the dial window, not on the crystal. Very unique design.


----------



## cfw

bmwfreak said:


> Here's my vintage 2000 quartz chrono on original leather strap from mid 1980's. I'll never part with this one. Small second hand and Sweep second hand moves in 1/2 second increments thanks to Calibre 185 with Dubois Depraz Chronograph module. It's bascially an ETA quartz movement mounted to a mechanical chronograph module. I believe these are the very first Tag Heuer quartz chronograph movments. There's a date magnifier mounted in the dial window, not on the crystal. Very unique design.
> View attachment 5718026


If someone breaks into your house and the only thing that gets stolen is this watch , then u know it was me  lol

Stunning watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mar32

Love this watch!


----------



## scooby

Still one of my all time favorites....


----------



## andrejb

absolutely beautiful


----------



## andrejb

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

I am new to this forum. Every time I try to post photos of my watches and tell my story it tells me I cannot because I haven't posted enough. Does anyone know how many times one would need to post in order to have capability of photo / link sharing?


----------



## andrejb

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*








This watch was purchased after seeing it in a jewellery store and instantly falling in love with it. its a 1987 (correct me if I'm wrong) 2000 series, it is older than me. the bracelet that came with it was just one link too small  so I threw on this saddle brown nato strap.








I just bought this watch yesterday Aquaracer 300m quartz. I just recently quit my job and moved across the country (Vancouver, Canada from Toronto, Canada) because I fell in love with the west coast, and a beautiful woman I met while vacationing through the mountains. I decided to go with the quartz because it was in my price range, and it will be my daily (beater). I wanted to purchase something to commemorate the start of my new journey and this was it. I love it


----------



## Mar32

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Added this to the collection a few weeks ago and have been messing around with different straps! Love this light blue Perlon strap


----------



## Blue Lantern

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



Andrea Bucci said:


> This watch was purchased after seeing it in a jewellery store and instantly falling in love with it. its a 1987 (correct me if I'm wrong) 2000 series, it is older than me. the bracelet that came with it was just one link too small  so I threw on this saddle brown nato strap.
> 
> I just bought this watch yesterday Aquaracer 300m quartz. I just recently quit my job and moved across the country (Vancouver, Canada from Toronto, Canada) because I fell in love with the west coast, and a beautiful woman I met while vacationing through the mountains. I decided to go with the quartz because it was in my price range, and it will be my daily (beater). I wanted to purchase something to commemorate the start of my new journey and this was it. I love it


Wow, pretty exciting post with your wrist shots! Best of luck with your journey!


----------



## andrejb

Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## galliano

...my first Tag (NOS)












pic upload


----------



## Wlover

Aquagraph...


----------



## Rakumi

I am happy to be able to say I am part of the Tag Heuer owners club and specifically the Aquaracer! 
This is big for me because it is my first swiss watch and first watch above the $1k+ range.


----------



## Pgodin

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Hi everyone ! 
I'm a brand new member and this is my very first post  
I've been a voyeur for long time tho...lol and truly believe this forum is awesome! No doubt I've learned a lot from true passionate members! 
I'm actually looking forward to get my hands on a model I've been seaching for long time now...
I'd be more than happy to add in my Tag Heuer collection a 760.306/325 in good condition... not that I'm tired of wearing its ''older'' brother the 765.406/326 below but I'd like to have the entire family  
View attachment 6276450

Can someone help my find a beautiful 760.306/325 that will be proudly taking care of?
Thank you very much and hav


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



Pgodin said:


> Hi everyone !
> I'm a brand new member and this is my very first post
> I've been a voyeur for long time tho...lol and truly believe this forum is awesome! No doubt I've learned a lot from true passionate members!
> I'm actually looking forward to get my hands on a model I've been seaching for long time now...
> I'd be more than happy to add in my Tag Heuer collection a 760.306/325 in good condition... not that I'm tired of wearing its ''older'' brother the 765.406/326 below but I'd like to have the entire family
> View attachment 6276450
> 
> Can someone help my find a beautiful 760.306/325 that will be proudly taking care of?
> Thank you very much and hav


Hello Pgodin, thanks for joining and please beware&#8230; this forum may addict you into Tag Heuer collecting 

The attachment you used does not seem to be working. If you make a new and working post, I will remove this one later for you. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



Pgodin said:


> Hi everyone !
> I'm a brand new member and this is my very first post
> I've been a voyeur for long time tho...lol and truly believe this forum is awesome! No doubt I've learned a lot from true passionate members!
> I'm actually looking forward to get my hands on a model I've been seaching for long time now...
> I'd be more than happy to add in my Tag Heuer collection a 760.306/325 in good condition... not that I'm tired of wearing its ''older'' brother the 765.406/326 below but I'd like to have the entire family
> View attachment 6276450
> 
> Can someone help my find a beautiful 760.306/325 that will be proudly taking care of?
> Thank you very much and hav


Hello Pgodin, thanks for joining and please beware&#8230; this forum may addict you into Tag Heuer collecting 

The attachment you used does not seem to be working. If you make a new and working post, I will remove this one later for you. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## enricodepaoli

galliano said:


> ...my first Tag (NOS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pic upload


Don't I LOVE these classic TAGs ?!? You scored it ! What a great way to jump into TAGs ! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Pgodin

Gorgeous !


----------



## Pgodin




----------



## Pgodin

760.306 and 765.406


----------



## stryker58

Congrats!


----------



## galliano

...first Tag




image upload no resize
...second Tag




screencast




screen grab


----------



## mark16610

My father gave me and my brother matching watches 20+ years ago... This one has taken a real beating over the years (replacement crystal, crown, bracelet parts, etc) and now spends most time on a Bond style strap as the original bracelet is stretched out, diver extension likes popping open, and end links don't match. It still gets lots of time on the wrist thanks to the very reliable Quartz movement... my only quartz watch, and still the most accurate!

My brothers Tag is in slightly better condition as I was the crazier kid, however his has slightly more lume deterioration on the hands... and he still wears his too.


----------



## galliano

image search


----------



## Pmaka111

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Just bought myself an Aquaracer cal 5 300m. REF: WAY2110.BA0928. Couldnt resist the urge due to its sharp looks. A quick question to all you Tag Heuer users, how long can I expect this watch to last? I believe Tag Heuer is not the same league as Omega and Rolex obviously but does that stop the watch from lasting as long?


----------



## galliano

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*







screen shot windows 7


----------



## Rakumi

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



Pmaka111 said:


> Just bought myself an Aquaracer cal 5 300m. REF: WAY2110.BA0928. Couldnt resist the urge due to its sharp looks. A quick question to all you Tag Heuer users, how long can I expect this watch to last? I believe Tag Heuer is not the same league as Omega and Rolex obviously but does that stop the watch from lasting as long?


I am sure the watch will last just as long as any other watch as long as you treat it with care. I recently acquired the WAY2110.BA0910 for the holidays and must say I really love it. I am going to keep it for many years to come and I am sure it will last with no problem.


----------



## WeTheNorth

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Loving my aquaracer, was debating between the grey and the blue face and so glad I picked blue.... No regrets on this purchase what so ever!


----------



## stryker58

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Gorgeous. Wear it in good health.


----------



## stryker58

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Nice looking piece. Enjoy !!


----------



## Tangostream

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

New to Tag's and this is my first. Figured I would share.


----------



## Snoweagle

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



Tangostream said:


> New to Tag's and this is my first. Figured I would share.
> View attachment 6709082
> View attachment 6709090


Great new Aquaracer! My 2011 one says hello!


----------



## Tangostream

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



Snoweagle said:


> Great new Aquaracer! My 2011 one says hello!


That looks great! I love the circle markers on face.


----------



## Snoweagle

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



Tangostream said:


> That looks great! I love the circle markers on face.


Thanks! Yes I chose this instead of the 500m WAK2110 as I prefer the circle markers and it also resembles quite like the Rolex sub.


----------



## Alexey Karmo

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*


----------



## Snoweagle

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Nice WAK2111!


----------



## galliano

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*







screen cap


----------



## sinda67

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



Chisit said:


> First time poster here guys but thanks for the bedtime reading in the past!
> 
> I have a small dilema and was wondering if you could help. I know this is a TAG forum and was wondering if any of you guys could offer me some non biased advice.
> 
> My dilema: Do I buy a brand new TAG AR Caliber 5 OR a second hand Omega Seamaster with box and papers? The TAG is a beautiful watch but the braclet feels a little cheap. The Omega feels a lot more sturdy and is aprox the same price second hand as a brand new TAG. Any thoughts?


Ahh yes, welcome to the forum. Great question as always. NEW with a warranty or used an no warranty, that is what it comes down too. If you buy second hand from an AD, I am sure they will add a warranty. Tags have always been good investments for me.


----------



## Alexey Karmo

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*


----------



## sinda67




----------



## Pgodin

CK2111.BA0330 
Just Serviced


----------



## Pgodin

CK2110.BA0330







View attachment 7184786


----------



## Pgodin

This one makes my top 3

Tag Heuer 875.206

What do you think looks better 2 tone bracelet or brown leather band ?


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Very nice Pgodin! I actually like the leather band myself.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

I recently had my Tag Heuer WE1110 (2000 series classic) restored and the following pictures are the result. This watch was a graduation gift from my parents, and it always reminds me of my late mother. For almost 20 years, I wore this watch and probably abused it as I didn't really appreciate it as I do now. For instance, I routinely swam in chlorinated pools and in the ocean with it - I would always wash it with warm water and soap afterwards. I'm also an avid sport fisherman, and took this watch on every adventure on the water. It's been through a few accidents - falling on rocks and boulders along the riverside for example - and it just keeps on ticking perfectly. But I never had it serviced other than changing the battery and getting a "water test" every 2 years.

I sent the watch to a local Tag Heuer AD, and probably spent more that the "replacement value" of the watch. But one cannot replace the irreplaceable! I had the bezel, dial, and hands replaced to go along with an overhaul. I'm very happy with the results - mind you I see that they replaced the original "round" bezel with a 12-angled version. They kept the dial the same - with the diamond marker at 12 o'clock instead of the numeral 12 in the later models. Anyway, I now wear a Tag Heuer F1 for my everyday wear watch. But my 2000 will be worn on special occasions or when I just want my mom to know that I miss her every day. Enjoy!


----------



## Pgodin

165.806/418/C


----------



## Pgodin

View attachment 7403482

View attachment 7403490


----------



## E_Fahlman

CAF2014 - Snorkeling in Playa Del Carmen Mexico 
View attachment 7452114


----------



## E_Fahlman

Heuer Professional 1000 980.209 on Black PVD Mesh Band


----------



## jw112211

Hi all. I have recently bought a 2008 Aquaracer 300 (WAF111C) with original box but no papers (but from a reliable seller). The seller recently got it serviced and it had the gasket replaced, as well as the movement cleaned and battery replaced. I have two questions:

1) Did this Aquaracer come with the round small (cylindrical) box?

2) It is the model with the diamonds at each number, since it didn't come with papers would it be possible to ask a TAG store to look at it and tell me what kind of diamonds are in it? Or is this something a jeweller would do? There reason is mainly just for my own knowledge and in the even that I sell it on in the future.

Thanks!


----------



## osorio01

*TAG Heuer AQUARACER Owners Thread*

Photo and Discussion.
Pardon me Admins if there's already an existing similar thread, please delete this one. Thanks.


----------



## RDK

*Re: TAG Heuer AQUARACER Owners Thread*


----------



## imagwai

*Re: TAG Heuer AQUARACER Owners Thread*

https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/aquaracer-professional-1000-2000-club-579624.html


----------



## Snoweagle

*Re: TAG Heuer AQUARACER Owners Thread*

I absolutely love the Aquaracer series!


----------



## erdoc8921

*Re: TAG Heuer AQUARACER Owners Thread*

Calibre 16 chronograph. A really beautiful watch.









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiennor




----------



## hfdcowboy

Hello everyone, I just purchased my first Tag. Aquaracer 300 chronograph, and I love it. Why did I wait so long.


----------



## Skully85

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



Tangostream said:


> New to Tag's and this is my first. Figured I would share.
> View attachment 6709082
> View attachment 6709090


Is this one of the newer acuaracer? I love the look of it!


----------



## Steppy

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*


----------



## mike3519

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*





















Need to sell my Aquaracer 300. Wife got me another similiar aquaracer model and need to get rid of old one. Whats a good price to ask on this? Its in decent condition with inner and outer boxes

https://shop-us.tagheuer.com/en/grande-date-chronograph-43-mm-can1010-ba0821.html


----------



## Schlumpf

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

I totally missed this thread. I'm the proud owner of a WAY2112 since last week and today trying out on a NATO but i think the bracelet is the better choice:


----------



## DanIWCBP

New 43mm Aquaracer Ceramic Bezel WAY201B


----------



## cab0154

Ive had this little gem since '09. I sent it out about a year ago to an unnamed place in Montana for service and a crown. After being back six months it was running 6 sec/day slow on the winder and more like 10 slow when I wore it. Funny thing is before I sent it for service It as +/-1 second a day. Took it to a local omega guy and he informed me the movement needed a complete service. So I cant wait to get it back. It was my first automatic.


----------



## cab0154

A better pic of it


----------



## wruck




----------



## marcb515

*Aquaracer -WAB1110*

I had a WAB1110, and sold it in 2014; can't figure out why I sold it.

Low and behold, I just picked up a like new one on eBay.

Happy to get an opportunity to get another one.


----------



## cockroach96

Count me in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atienzajhey

Hi guys!

Brand new Tag Owner here, well about 2 years...

A few months after my purchase I noticed the enamel falling off the bezel (see pictures). Does anyone have a recommendation on how I should get that fixed? Local watch repair or get it serviced by tag?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

My Classic 2000 getting some wrist time.



Lume Shot:


----------



## Satinux

I have picked up this blue face one (WAY2112) two weeks now, and love it... for two months i debate from CW C60, Oris Aquis and de AR 300, and yes the other two are very good watches too (probably soon or later i end with one of each anyway), and you know the recomendations on WUS is not in the AR way precisely, but i go for the watch more tick on my and this is the AR... No regrets, i love him.


----------



## Esteban714

My first Swiss watch. Next one will b auto I think this is a good beginner watch for me


----------



## Esteban714

Debating on a automatic f1 or carrera any suggestions?


----------



## fuzzyarrow

Why oh why does the Way201a have to have a yellow second hand and font. It would be my fave tag on the market without this.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

fuzzyarrow said:


> Why oh why does the Way201a have to have a yellow second hand and font. It would be my fave tag on the market without this.


Really? I like the yellow second hand tip. Adds to the sporty look. But each to their own...


----------



## WatchJunky

I have a WAP-2011 Calibre 5. Pictures to come since I'm currently at work and it's not on my wrist


----------



## fuzzyarrow

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> Really? I like the yellow second hand tip. Adds to the sporty look. But each to their own...


I thought the yellow made it too sporty to wear with shirts etc, but I decided to try mines on for a day and see how it looked.










I love it and it has now replaced my way111z! Guess its no longer for sale lol.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Classic 2000 with the suit...


----------



## appview

I just love this panda dial


----------



## appview

My 2000 series sport and its lume shot. Surprisingly for it's age, it still shines like a torch and I particularly like the fact that the numbered markers light up too.


----------



## fuzzyarrow

fuzzyarrow said:


>


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

@appview - cool shot of the 2000 sport! The hands look like they've been replaced as the lume looks different on the hands than the numbers on the dial. Did you get the hands replaced during a service? In any event, that watch is in excellent shape for its age. Also love the look of the 2000 chronograph!


----------



## rokman

appview said:


> My 2000 series sport and its lume shot. Surprisingly for it's age, it still shines like a torch and I particularly like the fact that the numbered markers light up too.
> View attachment 8565530
> View attachment 8565538


i have the same with the red bezel. i have it since 1996 and still love it such a beautiful and tough watch.


----------



## appview

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> @appview - cool shot of the 2000 sport! The hands look like they've been replaced as the lume looks different on the hands than the numbers on the dial. Did you get the hands replaced during a service? In any event, that watch is in excellent shape for its age. Also love the look of the 2000 chronograph!


 I bought it used as is. Not sure if the previous owner did. Perhaps, it was meant to be? The hands has the same lume as the pearl on the bezel though. Beats me


----------



## tibertov




----------



## cockroach96

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phrank

Pgodin said:


> 760.306 and 765.406
> View attachment 6414473


Have the .406, one of my favorites, sometimes stand deciding what to wear, the Speedie, the Longines, or the Tag...


----------



## fuzzyarrow

fuzzyarrow said:


>


I have decided I'm gonna save up for a new watch, so this is now for sale. Comes with original box etc and warranty card. Only been worn for a month or so and in great condition. I'd say it's As New other than a few of the most minor lines on the clasp that would polish out no problem. Just looking for around £1000. RRP is 1950. PM if interested. Cheers.


----------



## Morrison9155

I always liked this design. How is your rubber bezel holding up?


----------



## Patrick_Montreal

beautiful!


----------



## Patrick_Montreal

i love this beautiful red


----------



## Patrick_Montreal

got polished recently... &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Patrick_Montreal

has recently been polished ...


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

My Classic 2000 alongside my new Omega SMP 300 automatic, both resting on top of an Omega Lifetime James Bond Spectre Edition booklet. Remember - Bond did wear a Heuer/TAG Heuer 1000 Diver in The Living Daylights! I love both watches - can't seem to decide which to wear...


----------



## JazzBass

I bought my first TAG Heuer watch new 20 years ago. I still own it, today. I've never had any problems with it and it's still in great condition, eventhough it was my daily watch for many years. It's proved to be of excellent quality and tough as hell!



I recently bought this brand new Aquaracer. Hope I will enjoy this one as much as I enjoyed my first TH. Pretty sure I will.
Love that sunburst dial, those gorgeous looking applied markers and that polished and brushed bezel!b-)


----------



## 888blue

Aquaracer chronograph 300M quartz CAF1112....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 888blue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeeRite

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

My wife and I.


----------



## Can1860

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Joining the club...







WAY201B


----------



## Rakumi

Just a bit of reflection. I have had my AR WAY2110 since november and I am still amazed at the quality and detail of this watch. The side finishing is so mirror like that I can see the details of my skin in the reflection when on my wrist. I laugh when people try to get on the Tag brand because they probably never owned one. I find their watches to be the best middle ground. One of my favorite brands.


----------



## giguchan

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

I loves both of my Chronos. Sorry for the crappy photo quality..


----------



## Boone

Picked up a WK1112. Great dimensions.


----------



## Artick

Hi all, new member here.Love the site. Aquired an aquarcer calibre 5 recently and love it. Will post a pic soon.


----------



## Artick

Artick said:


> Hi all, new member here.Love the site. Aquired an aquarcer calibre 5 recently and love it. Will post a pic soon.


----------



## SSingh1975

Had the newer ceremic 300M chrono...flipped it and then bought this older model. Prefer the older model as the dial is more spread out and the SS bezel looks more dressier/refined compared to the all ceremic on the 2015 model.

Love the subtle changes on these older models where the sub dials have chrome accents.


----------



## jaykim

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

My TAG Heuer WK1113... Newly acquired pre-owned... looks very good and I really like it. It will be my daily beater watch for now.


----------



## hchj

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



jaykim said:


> My TAG Heuer WK1113... Newly acquired pre-owned... looks very good and I really like it. It will be my daily beater watch for now.


I happened to buy the exact one lately. Agreed, it is a excellent watch. I like the shade of blue

Mine says hi








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakumi

Have any of you had this issue... my AR is using the SW200 movement. It appears fine on the surface. When I first got it, winding had a feel of a rough resistance but I did not think anything of it. Most of my watches have like a ticky sound when I wind them. So the winding has been inconsistant in its feel where sometimes there is less resistance and others more. As I keep winding it, it usually smooths out. Well this morning I was winding it and if I did it fairly slow and slowly sped up, the watch would vibrate like it had an engine in it. The feeling and the sound indicated I was making the rotor spin really fast. Has this ever happen to any of you? It is running fine but ai hope it is not about to break down soon. I have an amazon warranty. I would hate to have to send it in.


----------



## Maiden

Never had any problems with my calibre 5 movements. More experienced members may chime in but you might be overwinding (not hurting the watch but there is a clutch that causes some slippage when overwinding) I would let it run right down and try again. You may want to post on the public forum as you will get a better response from experienced members. Keep us posted and good luck.



Rakumi said:


> Have any of you had this issue... my AR is using the SW200 movement. It appears fine on the surface. When I first got it, winding had a feel of a rough resistance but I did not think anything of it. Most of my watches have like a ticky sound when I wind them. So the winding has been inconsistant in its feel where sometimes there is less resistance and others more. As I keep winding it, it usually smooths out. Well this morning I was winding it and if I did it fairly slow and slowly sped up, the watch would vibrate like it had an engine in it. The feeling and the sound indicated I was making the rotor spin really fast. Has this ever happen to any of you? It is running fine but ai hope it is not about to break down soon. I have an amazon warranty. I would hate to have to send it in.


----------



## Rakumi

I doubt it is from over winding because I have not worn it in a few days because I only wear it on my days off. It is still ticking as normal. So far no ill effects from this, just simply winds funny.



Maiden said:


> Never had any problems with my calibre 5 movements. More experienced members may chime in but you might be overwinding (not hurting the watch but there is a clutch that causes some slippage when overwinding) I would let it run right down and try again. You may want to post on the public forum as you will get a better response from experienced members. Keep us posted and good luck.


----------



## Rakumi

Double post


----------



## Maiden

Probably needs a service. You may want to take it to an independent and get a quote on a fix, there are lots of horror stories on Assurian repairs on Amazon. If its a simple issue and can be fixed for an acceptable amount it might just be worth it. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## M111

Just joined the club with my first Tag Heuer. It is such a nice watch. I think it is going to get a lot of wrist time!


----------



## OregonJohnny

Joining the club with my brand new Aquaracer auto 43mm.


----------



## Kovalchuk

CAF2120 

I love the two-tone look of this watch.


----------



## mali

Enviado desde mi SM-G925F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

Super easy grab-and-go, for nearly any occasion.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 888blue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Control187

Wan2110, new stock black diver for me










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Eingram141




----------



## Mechanicalworld

Just got this one in the mail! Way2113.ba0910. Going to size the bracelet later after I have timed the movement for a bit but here it is.


----------



## Gryffindor




----------



## drttown

WK1113, WD1211-K-20 blue face and granite face(unworn and still brand new) don't know if I should keep it that way, or just go ahead and wear it, and in the mail is a WAP1110!


----------



## LACPA

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



thsiao said:


>


They really do the steel bezel right!


----------



## LACPA

Mechanicalworld said:


> Just got this one in the mail! Way2113.ba0910. Going to size the bracelet later after I have timed the movement for a bit but here it is.
> View attachment 10498594
> View attachment 10498602


Wow that blue dial!


----------



## Phariance

drttown said:


> WK1113, WD1211-K-20 blue face and granite face(unworn and still brand new) don't know if I should keep it that way, or just go ahead and wear it, and in the mail is a WAP1110!
> 
> View attachment 10668090


Is that WK1113 the mid size? and what size is your wrist?

Just curious because i just ordered one...


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

That WK1113 is a "full" sized watch. The case diameter is 38 mm. When you look at the TAG Heuer model "coding", you can tell what the size is from the second number in the sequence. In this case:

W = watch (C = chronograph)
K = 2000 series (1995 series)
1 = quartz (2 = auto, 5 = chronometer)
1 = "man" size (0 = "large man", 2 = mid size, 3 = "lady", and 4 = "small woman")
1 = stainless steel
1 = dial colour

There's a description of the TAG Heuer model codes on the Caibre 11 website (on the forum there). I believe this model coding system has been in place since the early 1990's. Previous to this, it was different numbering system. As for drttown's wrist size, he can answer that one...


----------



## Phariance

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> That WK1113 is a "full" sized watch. The case diameter is 38 mm. When you look at the TAG Heuer model "coding", you can tell what the size is from the second number in the sequence. In this case:
> 
> W = watch (C = chronograph)
> K = 2000 series (1995 series)
> 1 = quartz (2 = auto, 5 = chronometer)
> 1 = "man" size (0 = "large man", 2 = mid size, 3 = "lady", and 4 = "small woman")
> 1 = stainless steel
> 1 = dial colour
> 
> There's a description of the TAG Heuer model codes on the Caibre 11 website (on the forum there). I believe this model coding system has been in place since the early 1990's. Previous to this, it was different numbering system. As for drttown's wrist size, he can answer that one...


Ah i see... Thanks for that

Thought it looked quite small, he must have decent sized wrists  (or it wears incredibly small for a 38mm)


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Back in the good old days of the 90's, watches were smaller than what we have today. Back then, a 38 mm case size was full size. Over time, case sizes have increased, with 42 - 43 mm case sizes now dominating TAG's current collection. Personally, I like the smaller size and don't like to go over 41 mm for a dive watch. But that's just me.


----------



## drttown

Phariance said:


> Is that WK1113 the mid size? and what size is your wrist?
> 
> Just curious because i just ordered one...


HI, my WK is the 37mm model(with my caliper it measures 37.13 and 38.82 to the crown guard), lug to lug is about 45mm, and my wrist is 6.5"; fits me very well, I think! My WAP model just arrived, also. It measures 39.38 with my caliper on the case and 40.94 with the crown guard. I hope that helps. Thanks.


----------



## drttown

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> That WK1113 is a "full" sized watch. The case diameter is 38 mm. When you look at the TAG Heuer model "coding", you can tell what the size is from the second number in the sequence. In this case:
> 
> W = watch (C = chronograph)
> K = 2000 series (1995 series)
> 1 = quartz (2 = auto, 5 = chronometer)
> 1 = "man" size (0 = "large man", 2 = mid size, 3 = "lady", and 4 = "small woman")
> 1 = stainless steel
> 1 = dial colour
> 
> There's a description of the TAG Heuer model codes on the Caibre 11 website (on the forum there). I believe this model coding system has been in place since the early 1990's. Previous to this, it was different numbering system. As for drttown's wrist size, he can answer that one...


My wrist size is 6.5", and when I measure the WK1113 with a caliper, I get 37.13mm on the case size, 38.82mm case size with the crown guard. Thanks.


----------



## drttown

Phariance said:


> Ah i see... Thanks for that
> 
> Thought it looked quite small, he must have decent sized wrists  (or it wears incredibly small for a 38mm)


I have 6.5" wrists, so I have small wrists, comparably speaking. This watch, and the WAP model seem to fit me very well; not too big and heavy, but not too small. I also have the WD1211 models, and they are about 1mm smaller on the case size(I have the midsize as there is one that measures 39mm; mine are the 37mm); picture included.


----------



## Phariance

My first Tag Heuer... WAF111E


----------



## drttown

Phariance said:


> My first Tag Heuer... WAF111E


Very nice! Is it a 38, 39 or 40mm case size?


----------



## Phariance

drttown said:


> Very nice! Is it a 38, 39 or 40mm case size?


It is 39mm i believe


----------



## drttown

Phariance said:


> It is 39mm i believe


Thanks.


----------



## TeeRite

Arrived yesterday.


----------



## Financeguy

Eingram141 said:


>


Hey Eingram,

Is that an aftermarket bracelet? Mine has the jubilee and I absolutely hate it. If it is aftermarket would you mind saying where you got it from? I would love to get that bracelet for my 1000. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mhdrhd

Hi, Any owner of Aquaracer CAY2110 here. Here is the pic of mine. Is there any AR rubber strap that can fit into this model? Anyone could share their CAY2110 with rubber strap.


----------



## glance

Here's my Aquaracer CAY2110.BA0925


----------



## UAV-OPS

Is that dial glossy?


----------



## jaythedreamer

Satinux said:


> I have picked up this blue face one (WAY2112) two weeks now, and love it


I am a new member here. Joined to learn more about the Watch world. This (Tag WAY2112 Blue dial) is what exactly I am looking for to own as my first serious watch. Any pointers would be great. Congrats, looks amazing!


----------



## chuynh1109

Just received this in the mail today, couldn't be happier. WAB2010









Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## eckmo99

Looks like my 2000 I bought in '88. Mine stopped working though. I would love to find someone I could trust to send it for an overhaul. Face needs reconditioning too.


----------



## jaythedreamer

jaythedreamer said:


> I am a new member here. Joined to learn more about the Watch world. This (Tag WAY2112 Blue dial) is what exactly I am looking for to own as my first serious watch. Any pointers would be great. Congrats, looks amazing!


Got mine, it's amazing.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Wore my Classic 2000 yesterday. Always reminds me of my late mom who got it for me. This was my first "luxury" watch and I still love it after 20+ years! I'm proud to own a precursor to the Aquaracer series, and will never part with this piece.


----------



## Booariglomadraz

This is my first watch and I really love it. WAY201B


----------



## Shaunie_007

eckmo99 said:


> Looks like my 2000 I bought in '88. Mine stopped working though. I would love to find someone I could trust to send it for an overhaul. Face needs reconditioning too.
> View attachment 11523018


Have you looked into Nesbits? I'm planning on sending my Carrera to them in 3 years for it's next service.


----------



## Booariglomadraz

Booariglomadraz said:


> This is my first watch and I really love it. WAY201B


 Forgot to add this one. Sorry for double post.


----------



## eckmo99

Nesbits? Tell me more. Do they do refurbs?


----------



## Eingram141

Financeguy said:


> Hey Eingram,
> 
> Is that an aftermarket bracelet? Mine has the jubilee and I absolutely hate it. If it is aftermarket would you mind saying where you got it from? I would love to get that bracelet for my 1000. Thanks in advance!


I am very sorry to take this long to respond. I just happened to see this but I never got a notification of a reply. Yes it is a 20mm Hadley-Roma solid oyster. It is a decent quality peice but the clasp was not better than stock heuer and the folded endlinks are a little too short. Meaning the endlinks we very difficult to get on perfectly and as you can see the endlinks dont match up great to the case. I actually just did a full restore on a 980.021 with eta 2824 automatic movement and I was just going to post a picture here when I saw your inquirey. My new Blacelet is solid end links oyster with a solid doible lock clasp. I made it myself and I couldnt be happier. Message me if you would like to discuss the bracelet further.


----------



## Ticonderoga

Dives in China, Carribean, Florida, US West Coast, Indian Ocean, Mediterranean, Persian Gulf
3 tours in Iraq
one bezel, two bezel springs
one new ETA movement 
set of hands
new crown tube
visits to over 35 countries

It lost its lume pip, most of its bezel paint & all brushed finish to an over-zealous gentleman from Bangladesh who changed the battery for me in Dubai some time in 2011... and then decided to "bling" it out with a nice mirror finish - everywhere. I was almost blind, and a bit disappointed when I picked my watch up after service. Believe it or not, it was a Tag AD.

I bought this watch in April 1997, exactly 20 years ago. It never came off of my arm for the better part of 12 years until I was diving in the China Sea and I saw water immersion 

Took it in, got it cleaned up & a new movement. It had passed previous inspections for water testing but I probably got some solvent on it doing some Army work & it failed at the crystal gasket:









Later, wanting to be able to see the time at night, I put some new hands on, maybe in 2012-2104.

I mull the idea of re-luming the indicies. I'm about 70% of the "no" opinion. I can see the time clearly from the hands & the patina (advanced salt water aging LOL) gives it a bit of an antique look. however, I see some specs of lume here and there: you can see a bit missing from the 2 marker and a bit on the crystal just left of the date window and at the 11 marker. I do worry some will migrate to behind the dial. I suppose I could just open it up and clean it out from time to time.

What is most amazing to me, is how the crystal looks as good as the day I bought it 20 years ago. I'm a big fan of sapphire after this watch.

I remember, in 2011 in Australia, being chastised by two backpackers from Switzerland who said that their country's peddling of "over-priced" watches made suckers of the world. I asked how much he paid for his (Seiko or Citizen) and he said it was two or three hundred bucks. I remember sharing the math of how I paid six hundred for my 14 year old watch meaning that my cost was only a little over $40 per year. That shut them up.

It doesn't get as much wear as it used to - I don't think I've worn it in 6 months. But I put it on today and I am surprised at the nostalgia it brings back. Each time I look at the dial, I remember how shocked I was, each day, back in '07 when I looked at it and thought, "What a nice dial."

And now, it has a bit of patina, some "wear," some character. I own many nicer watches, many more expensive, but this one has occupied a spot on my wrist more than all of the others put together. Aside from my Grandfather's watch, it is perhaps the most "important" to me and will be the one that I pass to my son with great reverence. I hope he gets it.

It is ticking every 4th second. As it doesn't go under water any more, I think I'll be changing the cell myself. I'm currently searching for a case-back tool & a Renata 371 battery at eBay. If this is the wrong one, someone please tell me! :-d

I've enjoyed reading this thread over the last 3 days, all 65 pages of it, and I am glad to be able to participate.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

@Ticonderoga - great read about your Classic 2000! Thanks for sharing. Looks like your model is a WK series. I'm guessing it's a WK1110? The "0" would be for the standard black dial. If it's the blue dial, the number would be different (I can't recall off hand). I ran into a similar dilemma with my 2000 when I had it serviced a couple of years ago. I sent it to TAG Heuer and they recommended an "overhaul" and replacement of the hands (they were concerned the lume would come off the hands and damage the movement). My bezel was also pretty beat up and missing the lume pip, so I had them replace it as well. My watch came back looking great. But the aged lume on the dial didn't look quite right with the new hands and bezel pip. So I sent it back and got a new dial! Now my watch looks virtually brand new! I still have the old dial and I do like the look of it - it's in good shape with the lume showing a nice aged look.

Also on another note, they replaced my bezel with the one used on the WK series (like yours). My watch is a WE series (similar dial, but instead of a "12" numeral, there's a diamond marker at 12 o'clock). The WE series bezel is round and slightly thinner, whereas the WK series bezel has 12 angles. Like my dial, I still have the original bezel as well.

Again thanks for sharing. I love reading about older TAG's and their history with the owner. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Here's a photo of my Classic 2000 next to the original dial and bezel (just in case anyone was remotely interested...).


----------



## Ticonderoga

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> @Ticonderoga - great read about your Classic 2000! Thanks for sharing. Looks like your model is a WK series. I'm guessing it's a WK1110? The "0" would be for the standard black dial. If it's the blue dial, the number would be different (I can't recall off hand). I ran into a similar dilemma with my 2000 when I had it serviced a couple of years ago. I sent it to TAG Heuer and they recommended an "overhaul" and replacement of the hands (they were concerned the lume would come off the hands and damage the movement). My bezel was also pretty beat up and missing the lume pip, so I had them replace it as well. My watch came back looking great. But the aged lume on the dial didn't look quite right with the new hands and bezel pip. So I sent it back and got a new dial! Now my watch looks virtually brand new! I still have the old dial and I do like the look of it - it's in good shape with the lume showing a nice aged look.
> 
> Also on another note, they replaced my bezel with the one used on the WK series (like yours). My watch is a WE series (similar dial, but instead of a "12" numeral, there's a diamond marker at 12 o'clock). The WE series bezel is round and slightly thinner, whereas the WK series bezel has 12 angles. Like my dial, I still have the original bezel as well.
> 
> Again thanks for sharing. I love reading about older TAG's and their history with the owner. Keep 'em coming!


WK-1113


----------



## chuynh1109

I know it's not much of a change, but just picked up my WAB2010 last week, but found a decent deal on a WAN2110. Should be here soon!

Now I just need to offload my WAB.


----------



## Bigjule111

I'm getting use to her ! . kind of starting to feel her a lil bit lol









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig Whyte

Picked up a mint 1000 980.613b but I hate the jubilee! Any suggestions on a good president/oyster bracelet in 18mm??










I love this little beauty, ticks all the boxes for me. Retro, diver, size... it's just a great watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuynh1109

JUST got this bad boy in the mail today! Can't wait to get home and size it up


----------



## fishoop

Hey that looks familiar :-!



chuynh1109 said:


> JUST got this bad boy in the mail today! Can't wait to get home and size it up


----------



## chuynh1109

fishoop said:


> Hey that looks familiar :-!


Great watch I got from you, cant wait to get it on my wrist

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## andygog

Got this delivered today. Didn't have the tools to size the bracelet so it's on a Hirsch Pure for now and I'm loving it










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chuynh1109

Great looking watch! Is that the WAB2010?



andygog said:


> Got this delivered today. Didn't have the tools to size the bracelet so it's on a Hirsch Pure for now and I'm loving it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## andygog

chuynh1109 said:


> Great looking watch! Is that the WAB2010?


 Yes, I've had my eye open for a nice one of these for a long time. Picked this one up from Watch Finder.


----------



## chuynh1109

Finally got home and got it fitted. Couldn't be happier with the purchase from Fishoop here on WUS! It's a stunning timepiece









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## andygog

Now with added Borealis-ofrane










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aleblanc

My Aquaracer, the watch that got me into watches.


----------



## chuynh1109

WAN2110 on a Strapcode rubber









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tissot99

WAY201A


----------



## vancanfanedm

Recently acquired 2000.. Really love this little thing so far. Previous owner sent it to Tag for a new bezel, caseback, hands and bracelet with a service. Looks fantastic and extremely easy to wear. Anyone knowing some history on this model I would love to hear it... Cheers!


----------



## Craig Whyte

I've got my 980 613b on a president bracelet now and I think it looks awesome!

Much better than the original jubilee!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Less is more, this thing is a beauty









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NJWatcher

The briefly-produced 2000 Series Sport


----------



## kuri04

I was reunited with my Tag CK2111 which had been broken and unused for long years and decided to have it repaired. 
When it's back I am going to replace the metal bracelet with a nice leather strap to give it more vintage and classier look.
Do you guys have any recommendations on what color and style of straps would match nicely with this nearly 20-years old, blue-dial chronograph? (image borrowed from swisswristwatches.co.uk)
My first idea was a blue croco strap from Morellato but it was way more expensive than my $50 budget.


----------



## rjprusak

Wow! Some great photos here. I have always been a fan of the Aquaracer collection since my purchase of a Aquaracer Professional (quartz) in 1991. The watch is bullet proof and still running strong. I'll post some pics shortly.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

kuri04 said:


> I was reunited with my Tag CK2111 which had been broken and unused for long years and decided to have it repaired.
> When it's back I am going to replace the metal bracelet with a nice leather strap to give it more vintage and classier look.
> Do you guys have any recommendations on what color and style of straps would match nicely with this nearly 20-years old, blue-dial chronograph? (image borrowed from swisswristwatches.co.uk)
> My first idea was a blue croco strap from Morellato but it was way more expensive than my $50 budget.
> 
> View attachment 12423993


Love the look of the Classic 2000 chronograph!


----------



## kuri04

My Tag 2000 is finally back from repair paired with ZRC blue strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 888blue

Ck1112 with aquaracer caf1112 bracelet....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpat

Picked this up recently, couldn't more happy with it!


----------



## CajunsFan

One of my favorites to wear.


----------



## maxthedog123

WAF2110.BA806 I purchased in 2009 in St. Thomas. Still going strong.


----------



## Bear1845

This one is a good size for my wrist


----------



## Hass10wong

<3<3<3


----------



## goons

Quick question, I'm looking specifically at the blue ones for this years models (I think), and I would like to know if the newest ones come only in 43mm or if they sell 43 and 41 side by side? Are there any differences I should know about other than size and weight?

I've also seen from some shots a blue with stainless hands and orange text on the dial, and another blue dial with blue second hand and blue "Cabilbre 5" text on the dial. Are those different varaints of the same model/year or are they different years?

Sorry for the noobness I've only just tried this watch the other day and I have issues with the Tag Heuer site, something to do with the flash or java that prevents me from browsing and scrolling down the list of models. I have to jump around from one online shop to another trying to see as many pics and angles as I can.


----------



## wilfreb

goons said:


> Quick question, I'm looking specifically at the blue ones for this years models (I think), and I would like to know if the newest ones come only in 43mm or if they sell 43 and 41 side by side? Are there any differences I should know about other than size and weight?
> 
> I've also seen from some shots a blue with stainless hands and orange text on the dial, and another blue dial with blue second hand and blue "Cabilbre 5" text on the dial. Are those different varaints of the same model/year or are they different years?
> 
> Sorry for the noobness I've only just tried this watch the other day and I have issues with the Tag Heuer site, something to do with the flash or java that prevents me from browsing and scrolling down the list of models. I have to jump around from one online shop to another trying to see as many pics and angles as I can.


The Ceramic 41mm was released on 2015 and its still in production, it has the old Tag Heuer logo and the yellow letters.

The new ceramic aquaracer is 43mm and has the new logo and the orange letters.

They are selling both, 41mm and 43mm, they are exactly the same, just pick the size you like most

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## goons

wilfreb said:


> The Ceramic 41mm was released on 2015 and its still in production, it has the old Tag Heuer logo and the yellow letters.
> 
> The new ceramic aquaracer is 43mm and has the new logo and the orange letters.
> 
> They are selling both, 41mm and 43mm, they are exactly the same, just pick the size you like most
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Thank you.

I'm assuming they are selling both side by side until stocks for the 41 are depleted and will eventually update it?

Does the logo difference make one more desirable than the other? I never really liked the old logo but at least it has a bit of character compared to the generic but neat looking new one.


----------



## wilfreb

goons said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I'm assuming they are selling both side by side until stocks for the 41 are depleted and will eventually update it?
> 
> Does the logo difference make one more desirable than the other? I never really liked the old logo but at least it has a bit of character compared to the generic but neat looking new one.


Not really, I think the 41mm is a huge seller so they will eventually just update the logo and continue to sell it, 41mm is a size that fits most people

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

I personally prefer a 41 mm size watch over 43 mm. If I were to get one of the new ceramic Aquaracers, it would be a 41 mm for sure! In fact, I wanted one until my dad gifted me his Omega SMP which is - guess what? 41 mm!


----------



## WatchesandBracelets

Great EDC shot. I have the same Aquaracer! Who's the maker of the blue watch?


----------



## wilfreb

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> I personally prefer a 41 mm size watch over 43 mm. If I were to get one of the new ceramic Aquaracers, it would be a 41 mm for sure! In fact, I wanted one until my dad gifted me his Omega SMP which is - guess what? 41 mm!


Can't beat 41mm I love the size









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## lukicd92

Question for you guys: I see a very nice shiny Pro 1000 Blue listed for $700 on eBay. Is that a good price for these watches nowadays? Quartz, 38mm, looks to be very cleaned up.


----------



## Bear1845

That seems high to me. IMO, I'd say between $300 and $500 is reasonable.


----------



## Eingram141

Heres mine. Gold and stainless like a true tool watch .


----------



## Eingram141

Heres mine. Gold and stainless like a true tool watch .


----------



## lukicd92

pas1976 said:


> That seems high to me. IMO, I'd say between $300 and $500 is reasonable.


Appreciate your input! I guess I'll hold off, I still have a fairly shiny 41mm Aquaracer


----------



## Triton9

lukicd92 said:


> Appreciate your input! I guess I'll hold off, I still have a fairly shiny 41mm Aquaracer


But that condition looks very good. If original bracelet, paper and box, full set. $700 probably I will paid.


----------



## TonyPtingle




----------



## pyddet

Looks like I can join the club now. I haven't had a chance to date it yet, but I'm really enjoying this WK1210. It's quite the survivor.... all original and in excellent condition.


----------



## Sandman77

I have finally joined the Aquaracer club.


----------



## wilfreb

Sandman77 said:


> View attachment 12623505
> 
> I have finally joined the Aquaracer club.


Lovely

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## HonzaH

Originally I posted mine, but realized it was not part of the club;( Different model, Aquaracer Caliber S Regata.


----------



## prinzaugsburg

First Tag Heuer I have ever bought and I love it. 
41mm Aquaracer quartz.


----------



## prinzaugsburg

love my watch


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Seasons Greetings!!!


----------



## CJKOLCUN

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandman77

I staged this photo last night for instagram and am quite pleased with the result.


----------



## CJKOLCUN

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capp81

View attachment Watch.pdf


----------



## CJKOLCUN

Bought the bracelet for another option.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldkerosen

My 17 years old 2000 Automatic after revision. Accuracy -5 to -3s/day.


----------



## grayfox8647

I think it looks better with the bracelet comrade, cheers!


CJKOLCUN said:


> Bought the bracelet for another option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZacMac

Rocking my Super 2000 Auto as usual, was always my grail as a kid to get a Tag watch, Lemania 283 is keeping amazing time despite being way overdue for a service... like 20 years  I've become a two watch guy because of this watch  happy Sunday, Date is wrong I know lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

My Classic 2000 along with my other divers:


----------



## matt.

grayfox8647 said:


> I think it looks better with the bracelet comrade, cheers!


Funny, I would love to have the black strap with blue stitching that came with yours originally.

I love the bracelet, but I prefer straps and Natos for some reason.

https://s13.postimg.org/j5gr6na3b/IMG_0550.jpg


----------



## brandon\

My entry and eBay gamble. The seller said it sat in his drawer since the battery died in '09. And the strap was absolutely shot - I at least have the buckle and tang I can put on another strap if I want. Anyway, the battery was beginning to leak but luckily nothing came in contact with the movement and it started ticking right away. After some negotiation, the cost of shipping, and new battery, it was just a touch over $150.


----------



## RicksterY

Nice photos!


----------



## tomintexas

TT Aquaracer from my wife for my 40th bday many years ago. It has not been babied but still looks fabulous. I love it's heft. I usually strap this on for the weekend.









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Akili

Fully loaded


----------



## prinzaugsburg

Swapped the steel bracelet for leather on the Aquaracer today


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

@prinzaugsberg - I see you are still enjoying your quartz AR. Looks great! The more I look at your watch, the more I like the lack of a cyclops on the crystal compared to the Calibre 5 version...


----------



## ANev

My companion for the last month. A smaller diver (39mm) for today standards but just on point for me.


----------



## dsmith217




----------



## AQUAGRAPH

My two new Aquaracers, took me a long time to get an Aquaracer (rather than an Aquagraph) and then I bought two at once. I've written a comparison blog post at my blog if you are interested.

https://tagheuerenthusiast.blogspot.co.uk/2018/04/ownedduel-aquaracer-calibre-s-versus.html


----------



## AQUAGRAPH

What's the model number on this one - love that AP style dial.


----------



## ANev

I believe it's an WAF2112.

There's something related to Royal Oakish on the dial, and a Nautilish on the form of the case.


----------



## Protest

My first Swiss watch purchase in about 7 years. Got it from a local AD for an insane deal, better than Grey market.


----------



## dafuture

I just picked up an Aquaracer WAY1110 from a forum member yesterday. I'm excited to get it on my wrist!


----------



## aiwallace4

Pro









Sent from my LG-TP450 using Tapatalk


----------



## craig24

My WAP1110 on a black nato for a change









And on a Bond Nato


----------



## titleguy

The newest member of my collection..


----------



## titleguy

The newest member of my collection..


----------



## FloridaTime

New watch in my collection, added it today! It’s my new daily beater for work.


----------



## JasonEdward

My Aquaracer Chrono on leather..........


----------



## jmh1416

I’ve read a lot on this forum but first time posting, got the way101c blue dial 43mm


----------



## Eingram141

The Tag on the left is a custom job with automatic Eta 2824-2 movement and custom solid oyster bracelet.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

My Classic 2000 today...


----------



## craig24

Ordered myself a strap from iwantastrap, I think it really suits the Aquaracer (WAP1110)


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Took my Classic 2000 to my local Service Centre to have the battery replaced and water pressure test - all completed the same day.


----------



## Rah

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*

Nice


----------



## Tcnh

Is this an original watch? as for me it looks weird


----------



## Bahn112

Picked this up while on vacation a couple of weeks ago (my first nicer watch). Liked it so much I picked up the Blue faced one (WAP1112) from a seller here on WUS a week later.


----------



## asrael

My WAY218c from Japan










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KogKiller

My WAY211C.BA0928. Almost a year of ownership. Still love it and worth every penny.

View attachment DSC_0876-1-2.jpg


----------



## Davidgt

Really growing on me .. it's up for sale 
But I think might keep her 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bear1845

Davidgt....that blue Aquaracer you’ve got is awesome. Keep it!


----------



## fuzzyarrow

Tcnh said:


> View attachment 13451995
> View attachment 13451997
> View attachment 13451999
> 
> Is this an original watch? as for me it looks weird


Hi I think this is fake.

That looks like the 41mm WAY211A, but the 41mm shouldn't have the updated TAG HEUER logo... Unless Tag Heuer has re-continued this watch with the updated logo, which I don't believe they have - then it is a fake and the creator of it overlooked this detail.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

I got my wife a Tissot LeLocle automatic for X-mas. This is her first auto and she didn't want a TAG Heuer or other more expensive watch. Believe me - I tried! She has a 20 year old Tissot PR 50 quartz that she likes, and I thought the auto would complement her quartz quite nicely. Anyway, she likes it! I think it looks great too.

And since this is a TAG forum, here is a photo of my wife's new Tissot next to my Classic 2000...


----------



## johnnmiller1

I've read most of these. Can't believe no one else has one of the new lume dialed Night Divers. Here is mine. I'd bought one, flipped it but couldn't live without it. Bought it again yesterday.

Hands down the best lume dial on the market, and to me the best ever (and I've tried a lot)


----------



## Bear1845

That looks awesome!



johnnmiller1 said:


> I've read most of these. Can't believe no one else has one of the new lume dialed Night Divers. Here is mine. I'd bought one, flipped it but couldn't live without it. Bought it again yesterday.
> 
> Hands down the best lume dial on the market, and to me the best ever (and I've tried a lot)
> 
> View attachment 13800669
> 
> 
> View attachment 13800673


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Yes - that night diver looks cool. I really like the original 1000 series one, and it's great to see the "dna" in this newer model.


----------



## StanleyInquisition

I just wanted to share what will be my Tag Heuer in a years time (2020)! My graduation gift will be this blue dial quartz Aquaracer that's been in my family for 1.5 years now. Although I did consider picking up a GMT of some sort, I've been impressed every time I've worn this watch. I hope to keep it for a long time and wear it as a daily until I can afford an AP.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v8chrono

Joined today, NOS CAJ.2110 500m chrono


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Congrats gentlemen on joining the club! I fondly remember my first TAG and first “luxury” watch when I graduated post secondary education (University degree followed by a tech diploma)...a classic 2000. That was over 22 years ago! I didn’t appreciate it then as I do now, and it remains a favourite in my modest collection. I hope that AR will also become your favourite, even if you eventually get an AP...


----------



## StanleyInquisition

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> Congrats gentlemen on joining the club! I fondly remember my first TAG and first "luxury" watch when I graduated post secondary education (University degree followed by a tech diploma)...a classic 2000. That was over 22 years ago! I didn't appreciate it then as I do now, and it remains a favourite in my modest collection. I hope that AR will also become your favourite, even if you eventually get an AP...


Thank you for the kind words. I know for a fact that I will come to cherish the watch, regardless of what my next purchases will be.


----------



## veteq

It's is funny how certain watches have a special meaning in one's life. This was my 2nd nice watch and for many years I travelled with it allover Canada for work. It always seems to bring me luck. I have since picked up a few other watches (A few other Tags and IWCs) but even though the days of travelling for work are behind me, I will not leave the country without my trusted Aquaracer. After 7 years and a battery change, still works perfectly...might need a cleaning though


----------



## veteq

It's is funny how certain watches have a special meaning in one's life. This was my 2nd nice watch and for many years I travelled with it allover Canada for work. It always seems to bring me luck. I have since picked up a few other watches (A few other Tags and IWCs) but even though the days of travelling for work are behind me, I will not leave the country without my trusted Aquaracer. After 7 years and a battery change, still works perfectly...might need a cleaning though


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

My (almost) 23 year old Classic 2000...


----------



## StanleyInquisition

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> My (almost) 23 year old Classic 2000...
> 
> View attachment 13836529


It's incredible how long you've managed to keep that watch! Must have some real sentimental value to you now.


----------



## blcklab666

I just got my Classic 2000 Automatic back. This was my first Swiss automatic and foray into quality time pieces. I bought this new I believe in 2004. It needed a new crown and stem so I had its first full service done. I know I should have years ago but I didn't even know that about automatic watches initially.















Anyhow it came back looking brand new. I can't believe how great it looks and what's skilled watchmakers can do. Props to D's Time Service in San Diego. Can't wait to put this back into my rotation.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

/\
||
||
||
Great looking 2000 auto you have there! Love the silver dial, and the watch is in great condition. There's something about this classic design that just keeps coming back to me. It's just a nice looking design that doesn't scream "hey look at me, I'm a [insert high end luxury brand name here]!"


----------



## LowIQ

Been with me for around 20 years, for work or for pleasure, only continent it did not visit is Antarctica.....

Here on an MN strap...

The climbs we did, the hiking, the canyoning, the river rafting, the kajaking, the getting p*ssed in whatever kind of bar, the manual work all over the globe...good choice, it was at the time, to go for the quartz..


----------



## Mark3

Bought a second TAG after 22 years. The first is a high school graduation present from my father. The first TAG had plenty of wrist time back then. Though i seldom wear it now, it's my most treasured piece. I wouldn't trade my first TAG for the world.


----------



## taghut22

I love this model CAF1110...it has 4 hands and 3 sub-dials. The large red hand with the arrow is the chrono minute hand.


----------



## taghut22

I love this model CAF1110...it has 4 hands and 3 sub-dials. The large red hand with the arrow is the chrono minute hand.

View attachment 14068729
View attachment 14068731


----------



## taghut22

Very nice watch...you don't see very many of those TAG Heuer's with the granite dial. The body and bezel look mint...you got a great deal.


----------



## Matei Radulescu

I just got gifted a WAY2113 on steel bracelet and would like to have the rubber as well, do you guys know where I can buy one? I am in Europe.
Thank you!


----------



## LowIQ

Mark3 said:


> Bought a second TAG after 22 years. The first is a high school graduation present from my father. The first TAG had plenty of wrist time back then. Though i seldom wear it now, it's my most treasured piece. I wouldn't trade my first TAG for the world.
> 
> View attachment 14056313


First one a Quartz, I still prefer its looks....also, the round box, with the zip...


----------



## Matei Radulescu

Anyone care to post a photo with how the crown is screwed down at max? After unscrewing it and screwing it back in I have the feeling it is not screwing down as it should.
Probably just paranoia...


----------



## Colcutter

Hi all,

Just joined and my first watch was always going to be a Tag, despite the slating they always get, I always remember looking in the shop window as kid in the early 90s, looking at the colourful F1s. So here's my first watch. Bought it a few years back now and still love it to this day


----------



## LowIQ




----------



## MorbidSalmon00

@LowIQ cool photo! Reminds me of Where’s Waldo!!!


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Just picked up a new OEM bracelet for my Classic 2000. I've had this watch since 1996 and it is special to me. I forgot the look of the blasted finish of the bracelet and clasp and I love it. My 23 year old bracelet now has a "natural polished" finish from all those years of desk diving and other abuse. One other thing I noticed since reviewing the catalogues available on the Calibre 11 website - my watch (a WE 1110-2) has applied indices while the same watch featured in the 1991 and 1992/93 catalogue (WE1110) appears to have painted markers. So I guess that means that the model number followed by a "dash/digit" means some variation within the same series. I know - TMI for most of you. Here's a couple of pics of my "new/old" watch:


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Hey guys. I'm not sure what happened, but it seems some pages and posts have been lost. I'm re-posting:

EDIT: When I re-posted, the previous posts that were "lost" have come back. I'm not sure what's going on. Anyone else experiencing this???


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

duplicate


----------



## SSingh1975

Off topic but I think the quartz AR offer the BEST value in terms of brand recognition/robustness. I work in a hostital and saw the 2000's quartz aquaracers a LOT.

My brother-in-law runs a auto repair ship and bought the quartz aquaracer last year and it's his daily wear even in greasy conditions.


----------



## SSingh1975

Got my polar dial in today and simply love it. Simplicity design and really just a all rounder versatile watch. Put mine on a Obris morgan navy blue rubber strap with a Deep blue deployand and it's super comfy.


----------



## Rossonero3

Just picked this beauty up, blue dial, 41mm.


----------



## phaphaphooey

SSingh1975 said:


> Got my polar dial in today and simply love it. Simplicity design and really just a all rounder versatile watch. Put mine on a Obris morgan navy blue rubber strap with a Deep blue deployand and it's super comfy.
> View attachment 14289227
> View attachment 14289229


Excellent lume shot


----------



## phaphaphooey

SSingh1975 said:


> Got my polar dial in today and simply love it. Simplicity design and really just a all rounder versatile watch. Put mine on a Obris morgan navy blue rubber strap with a Deep blue deployand and it's super comfy.
> View attachment 14289227
> View attachment 14289229


Excellent lume shot


----------



## kagey

Daily companion


----------



## NTJW

Just picked this baby up literally half an hour ago









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## notional

My newest Tag Hauer, and first Aquaracer!









Sent via Skynet with my T-1000


----------



## LowIQ

Last summer, on leather, Atlantic coast, trying to learn French....


----------



## LowIQ

Double p...sorry...


----------



## Corwyn_bv

Thanks to you guys. My first Tag and my first Dive Watch. Loving it so far. Condition seems great, lume is strong, bezel turns and clicks. 2 milimeters bigger might have been nicer, but hey, I paid 300 Euros for it so ...


----------



## Dshirts74

Quick dial pic of my Cal 16


----------



## Eingram141

Serviced and pressure tested vintage sleeper


----------



## Eclectic Taste

I guess this is as good a place as any to post my TAGs:
Very old Tag Heuer Professional 200m. I actually found this watch about 20 years ago in the parking lot at the mall. The spring bar at the clasp must have broken or come loose, as it was missing. I turned it in to lost and found, and they gave it back to me after 90 days when no one claimed it. I had the watch serviced about 10-12 years ago at a local shop and they replaced the movement. I rarely wear it any more, silver dials and grey dial is an illegible combination for a 53 year old. LOL








Tag Aquaracer Chronograph - Just bought it off ebay. Don't see too many of this combination, chrono with white/beige dial. CAP2111


----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd




----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd




----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd




----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd

Trying to make some artistic pose for the way201b but turns out fail...


----------



## enricodepaoli

ngominhkhoi.ndpd said:


> View attachment 14719847


This is quite an amazing Pepsi Tag. Congrats. In fact, you have some beautiful TAGs there! Love your pics.


----------



## fpark83

I think I'll start 2020 with this one.


----------



## Ricky T

fpark83 said:


> I think I'll start 2020 with this one.
> 
> View attachment 14744601


That's beautiful.


----------



## MacATag

And oldie, but a goodie! My CAF1111.BA0803 .....


----------



## MacATag

And oldie, but a goodie! My CAF1111.BA0803 .....


----------



## jamesbiz

ngominhkhoi.ndpd said:


> View attachment 14719851


Sorry, but that's a fake. Sure hope you didn't buy those other ones from the same person, as those models are the ones that have been going around lately. But much harder to spot in photos, than the extremely easy to tell one you posted.


----------



## bounce75

Still loving this one.


----------



## scbond

jamesbiz said:


> Sorry, but that's a fake. Sure hope you didn't buy those other ones from the same person, as those models are the ones that have been going around lately. But much harder to spot in photos, than the extremely easy to tell one you posted.


What's so easy to spot in the photo that shows it is a fake?! I have the same watch and it looks identical to mine as far as I can tell.


----------



## jamesbiz

scbond said:


> What's so easy to spot in the photo that shows it is a fake?! I have the same watch and it looks identical to mine as far as I can tell.


The bezel Lume. The real ones are flat and fill in the whole hole, and have a glassy polished appearance. The fake ones are usually rounded, don't fill in the whole hole, and just look like a glob of lume was dripped in. But hey, the OP doesn't believe me. I suspect his other watches are probably fake too. They all just happen to be the same exact models that are currently making their rounds on ebay and forums.


----------



## scbond

jamesbiz said:


> The bezel Lume. The real ones are flat and fill in the whole hole, and have a glassy polished appearance. The fake ones are usually rounded, don't fill in the whole hole, and just look like a glob of lume was dripped in.


Well spotted! I see it now. Wasn't worried about mine, it was just out of interest really!


----------



## jamesbiz

scbond said:


> Well spotted! I see it now. Wasn't worried about mine, it was just out of interest really!


At least someone noticed... The OP couldn't care less that his watch is fake. I mean, who cares about my 20 years experience, and me spending years going after counterfeiters lol.

Check out the pics I just posted. it's so incredibly obvious, I don't know how anyone can deny it when the proof is shoved right up into their face like that. And that's just the most EASY to spot issue with these watches. The other ones are harder to spot in pics alone, but they ALWAYS have the wrong pin and tubes for their bracelets.


----------



## scbond

To be honest, on the WAY2013’s I’ve seen all have been rounded lume with no clear coating over the top. They have all filled the recess though. Two of these, including the one I have now came direct from Tag in Walkden.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesbiz

scbond said:


> To be honest, on the WAY2013's I've seen all have been rounded lume with no clear coating over the top. They have all filled the recess though. Two of these, including the one I have now came direct from Tag in Walkden.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.calibre11.com/review-aquaracer-calibre-5-43mm-white-dial-way2013/#

The way it should look. But any that look like the one the guy posted, are always 100% fake. Can you show me pictures of the ones you've seen with rounded lume? If you google the model, 99% of them have the flat lume, and the ones that don't, are pictures from replica sites. No idea what I'm going to do if they ever wise up and do the lume right tho...

And this pic, direct from Tag Website. 
https://www.tagheuer.com/sites/defa...ic/2017-04/WAY2013.BA0927_2.png?itok=PbWxSXzq

Nice and flat.


----------



## dino888

love the two tone blue aquaracer


----------



## remix_

Aquaracer 300 Caliber 16 Chronograph - (Black) Titanium carbide coated titanium case version!


----------



## StanleyInquisition

Last weekend my friend was gifted a Tag Heuer Carrera for her birthday. Obviously the first thing I did when I saw her at the party was a wrist shot. Love to see a friend join the Tag family, many of my friends simply don't care for watches, whereas the ones that do tend to wear APs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hermcat

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*









First post in here. Just picked up this Aquaracer last week.


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: The Aquaracer - 2000 Club*



Hermcat said:


> View attachment 14897399
> 
> 
> First post in here. Just picked up this Aquaracer last week.


What a great looking watch! Enjoy the forum


----------



## fpark83

Hermcat said:


> View attachment 14897399
> 
> 
> First post in here. Just picked up this Aquaracer last week.


Very classic look. I like it.


----------



## bremner1688

My first Tag


----------



## Rossonero3

bremner1688 said:


> View attachment 14913389
> 
> 
> My first Tag


Beautiful. Congrats


----------



## fpark83

bremner1688 said:


> View attachment 14913389
> 
> 
> My first Tag


Was this a special edition? I didn't know they came with a blacked out case. Very cool.


----------



## fpark83

bremner1688 said:


> View attachment 14913389
> 
> 
> My first Tag


Was this a special edition? I didn't know they came with a blacked out case. Very cool.


----------



## fpark83

This is my 2nd Aquaracer. Mistakenly sold the first one. This will be a keeper.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

My Classic 2000 and F1 with 10,000 pennies worth of Cdn currency. Couldn't decide whether to post in this thread or the F1 club. Since my Classic 2000 is the oldest...


----------



## jamesbiz

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> My Classic 2000 and F1 with 10,000 pennies worth of Cdn currency. Couldn't decide whether to post in this thread or the F1 club. Since my Classic 2000 is the oldest...
> 
> View attachment 15047149


Did you replace the bezel on the 2000?


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

jamesbiz said:


> Did you replace the bezel on the 2000?


Very observant @jamesbiz! Yes, I had my bezel replaced by TAG Heuer Customer Service. In fact, the dial, hands and bezel were replaced by TH CS back in 2015. I probably spent more on the replacement parts than the watch itself; however, considering this watch was a gift from my late mom, the watch is priceless to me. I noticed that the new bezel is from a later model series (WK series) and is more angular with 12 "points". My original bezel (WE series) is round. I still have it. Anyway, I figured that TAG Heuer ran out of stock on the original bezel.

Thanks for noticing!


----------



## jamesbiz

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> Very observant @jamesbiz! Yes, I had my bezel replaced by TAG Heuer Customer Service. In fact, the dial, hands and bezel were replaced by TH CS back in 2015. I probably spent more on the replacement parts than the watch itself; however, considering this watch was a gift from my late mom, the watch is priceless to me. I noticed that the new bezel is from a later model series (WK series) and is more angular with 12 "points". My original bezel (WE series) is round. I still have it. Anyway, I figured that TAG Heuer ran out of stock on the original bezel.
> 
> Thanks for noticing!


lol I sell parts, so I pay very close attention to such things. It might not be original, but it looks so much better with the more modern look. As far as spending more than it's worth. Yeah, probably .

I repaired someones SEL. I could have easily just bought them another one for what they paid. But hey, sentimental value. Late mom value, is even more so than this guy, who just really liked his watch, so I don't blame you.


----------



## MRWISENHIMER

My grab and go weekender.


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

I have a question. I'm looking at a 2000 series WK1112. Are TAG serial numbers always engraved in the case back? I owned one years ago and I don't remember. I've done a little research and I see it engraved and sometimes not. 

Thanks!


----------



## Ricky T

fpark83 said:


> This is my 2nd Aquaracer. Mistakenly sold the first one. This will be a keeper.


That is a beautiful watch. Is it the 41mm?


----------



## rangerNY

This arrived today. I've always loved the design of the Aquaracer. When given the chance to trade for this one, I jumped. Super happy with it! Had to play with the camera and take some shots tonight. ;-)

2017 CAY2110.BA0925


----------



## wthoron

My first TAG Heuer, very pleased with it.


----------



## foghorn66

just Bought this 
2000 series
Waiting for it to arrive


----------



## foghorn66

And after it arrived 
The lume is still good on this older watch 
Very happy


----------



## foghorn66

And after it arrived 
The lume is still good on this older watch 
Very happy
View attachment 15198035


----------



## jamesbiz

that's a very clean older watch.


----------



## StanleyInquisition

I can't take it off! Love this watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fruxzak

Love the Aquaracer, especially this white dial, orange second hand combo.


----------



## FarmKid

I was just commenting on another thread about when I graduated from college and couldn't afford the Tag Heuers that were sold in a clothing store near campus were guys would buy thier "Adult Clothes" right before graduating. I still remember those Professional 2000s and Link collections. 

So that caused me to check out this thread and I must say you all have great looking watches and I still think the Professional 2000s are the best looking with the green and red logo!


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Love my classic 2000 after 24 years!


----------



## Dudeman1973

Here is mine. Best version in my opinion.


----------



## jamesbiz

Dudeman1973 said:


> Here is mine. Best version in my opinion.


got any closer pics?


----------



## Bear1845

Most of the time, just click on a thumbnail image, then right click to "view image." Wiggle mouse a bit and it will usually have a + sign. Click again and you can get nice and zoomed in.


----------



## RITinker

I bought this oldy new in the late 80s. It still looks and runs great. Here it is on a NATO:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw

Is this 740.306 a 2000?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

First time to change the strap since I got this piece around a decade ago 😁

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Turpinr

Watchutalkingabt said:


> First time to change the strap since I got this piece around a decade ago 😁
> 
> Instagram: watchutalkingabt
> View attachment 15487783


That's a real cracker, which model is it ?👍


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Turpinr said:


> That's a real cracker, which model is it ?👍


Appreciate it, thanks 😁 It's WAF1014.


----------



## Turpinr

Watchutalkingabt said:


> Appreciate it, thanks  It's WAF1014.


I haven't seen one before, it really catches the eye

Sent from my SM-A105FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Snyde

Easily one of my favorite watches. I treat this one as a proper tool watch and it magically doesn't age. Under certain lighting you can see a minor scuff on the blue bezel but that makes it more special to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw

Found my watch in the TAG catalog its a 2000

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denversentinel

Picked up a nice Khaki Aquaracer NOS yesterday.


----------



## LowIQ

Still a youngster with its ~25 years.....got it in St Margrethen in Switzerland....actually got 2, at the time, one in two tone (bit of gold thrown in) for my wife..that one got stolen some time ago...anyway, here it is, today on leather...


----------



## Birky1

Hi does anyone know when my WK1211 with serial PF2700 was made ?
Hope you are all safe and well

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MorbidSalmon00




----------



## Rivermudfrog

Aquaracer GMT spoke to me ..


----------



## Turpinr




----------



## jamesbiz

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> Love my classic 2000 after 24 years!
> 
> View attachment 15364212


24 years lol. I can't remember if I've already said this before, but do you only wear this watch once a month on special occasions?


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

jamesbiz said:


> 24 years lol. I can't remember if I've already said this before, but do you only wear this watch once a month on special occasions?


In short, yes. This watch was a gift from my late mom so it is special to me. My everyday wear is an Omega SMP automatic which I rotate with a Seiko SKX. I wear these mostly to keep them wound. But I will occasionally put the Classic 2000 on the wrist.


----------



## TeeFuce

20 year member:


----------



## TeeFuce

Ooops! Sorry; a bit of a Luddite.


----------



## PuckTheFairyKing

I love my Tag Heuer 2000. Nice loud bezel.


----------



## Turpinr

TeeFuce said:


> Ooops! Sorry; a bit of a Luddite.


Nowt wrong with us Luddites 👍


----------



## MyNameIsVigil

Got my first 2000 on the way. My best friend has owned one for a long time, and I decided to pick one up after handling his a few times and thinking it would be a good smaller diver for my collection. I've been trying to downsize a bit lately. I've been surprised to see the huge following that these watches have! They kind of have a reputation as "my first decent watch", but y'all are rocking them 20 years later! When I started researching the purchase, I thought to myself, "Am I the only one who thinks these are actually awesome?"


----------



## kalm71908

So mad I just put a pretty good ding right above the bezel...


----------



## Jbragg




----------



## epsilontal

Hello,

I am new here with TAG HEUER and I wonder,
is the band of a Tag Heuer 2000 is replaceable?
where can I learn more about it, please?

For example, switching a metal band to a leather band. 

Thanks,
EpsilonTal.


----------



## TeeFuce

epsilontal said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new here with TAG HEUER and I wonder,
> is the band of a Tag Heuer 2000 is replaceable?
> where can I learn more about it, please?
> 
> For example, switching a metal band to a leather band.
> 
> Thanks,
> EpsilonTal.


You can definitely switch to a leather band. You need to know the proper lug width.


----------



## epsilontal

Thanks
And what will be a fair price range for a used watch?


----------



## TeeFuce

epsilontal said:


> Thanks
> And what will be a fair price range for a used one?


A used watch or a used band? I think you can find used 2000 automatics in good shape for around $600 to $700 but haven't looked much.


----------



## epsilontal

I was talking about a used watch.
Thanks.


----------



## stuffgeek

The blue 500m is calling to me....


----------



## epsilontal

Hello

I have a new Tag Heuer 2000 with a stainless steel band.
I also have a rubber one.

I just found a tutorial on how to switch its straps:


----------



## Eye_On_The_Sky

I bought it new about thirty years ago. Theres nothing else I own that means as much to me. It been with me in the good and bad of times. Walking in cold hard winters in Northern Europe trekking in the jungles of Borneo, diving on wreaks and reefs, climbing to the tops of mountains, with on my wedding day the births of my kids, during the best of health and when news of poor health has been given. Its been a companion through life. I have more expensive watches and newer watches but when I put it on theres nothing else like it. Its become more than a watch.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Eye_On_The_Sky said:


> I bought it new about thirty years ago. Theres nothing else I own that means as much to me. It been with me in the good and bad of times. Walking in cold hard winters in Northern Europe trekking in the jungles of Borneo, diving on wreaks and reefs, climbing to the tops of mountains, with on my wedding day the births of my kids, during the best of health and when news of poor health has been given. Its been a companion through life. I have more expensive watches and newer watches but when I put it on theres nothing else like it. Its become more than a watch.


I know how you feel! My classic 2000 was on my wrist for most of my significant life events such as starting my career, getting married, and witnessing the birth of my children! It's not worth much financially, but it's priceless to me! It's a fantastic watch!

Wear yours in good health...


----------



## Hench_Explorer2

Hello,

Can anyone tell me if this is current model or at least what year this started to come out? Thank you










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikekol

New to Tag. Have been an F1 fan since I was a kid so getting a Tag with the green/red logo is a must. Anyway, got this 1500 from a fellow member here and was just wondering if anyone has tried putting in a mechanical movement in it?









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

@mikekol - congrats on the "new" 1500! It looks awesome! I'm not sure a mechanical movement will fit into the case as it's designed for a quartz. In any event, I would definitely leave the watch as is - keep it to original specs. Besides, the coloured TAG Heuer logo was traditionally used on quartz watches, as was the "professional" text on the dial. Keep it OG!!!


----------



## Rakumi

Turpinr said:


> View attachment 15629304


I am so sad that I use to have the black dial version of this but with the H link bracelet. Some issues occurred where I had to return it because the warranty company damaged it. I think this is the most beautiful dive watch I have ever seen. This specific dial.


----------



## kavants




----------



## Birky1

Just got this WAF1113 Aquaracer and I'm so impressed with the quality









Sent from my CPH1931 using Tapatalk


----------



## stelios036

kavants said:


> View attachment 16009853


That's a great looking watch!!!


----------



## USAF Long

Birky1 said:


> Hi does anyone know when my WK1211 with serial PF2700 was made ?
> Hope you are all safe and well
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I know it's been a while since you posted this, but if you unscrew the case back, there is a date printed on the movemnt. For example it will say 1.99 or 4.01 which tells you the month and year it was made. Yours has the chrome 12 and date window outline like mine so it's one of the later ones before the 2000 became the Aquaracer.


----------



## LowIQ

The old Tag Heuer still going strong....time to light the charcoal in the barbecue...










WK1112....bought it new sometime in the mid 90ties...


----------



## blcklab666

blcklab666 said:


> I just got my Classic 2000 Automatic back. This was my first Swiss automatic and foray into quality time pieces. I bought this new I believe in 2004. It needed a new crown and stem so I had its first full service done. I know I should have years ago but I didn't even know that about automatic watches initially.
> View attachment 13874079
> 
> View attachment 13874081
> 
> 
> Anyhow it came back looking brand new. I can't believe how great it looks and what's skilled watchmakers can do. Props to D's Time Service in San Diego. Can't wait to put this back into my rotation.


Does anyone know where to source links for these? I no longer have them and I could use one or two more.


----------



## marlenangel

Anyone have the new Aquaracer with the date at the 6 and the adjustable clasp? We only have one dealer here and they don't have them yet.


----------



## Classic70

Hi there from my new to me 1000


----------



## omairp

Never thought I'd get an Aquaracer until I found the Carbon edition. Ever since I saw the Bamford all black Submariners I've dreamed of such a watch. I love the blue pop of color to offset the monochromatic design.


----------



## enricodepaoli

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> @mikekol ...Besides, the coloured TAG Heuer logo was traditionally used on quartz watches, as was the "professional" text on the dial. Keep it OG!!!


Almost always...


----------



## enricodepaoli

mikekol said:


> New to Tag. Have been an F1 fan since I was a kid so getting a Tag with the green/red logo is a must. Anyway, got this 1500 from a fellow member here and was just wondering if anyone has tried putting in a mechanical movement in it?


I would most definitely keep this watch all original. It's a great looking piece of Tag Heuer's history. My personal opinion, of course.


----------



## bsdubois00

Joining the Tag / Aquaracer club!!


----------



## enricodepaoli

bsdubois00 said:


> Joining the Tag / Aquaracer club!!


Pretty high class entrance! Congrats. Wear it in good health!


----------



## enricodepaoli

omairp said:


> Never thought I'd get an Aquaracer until I found the Carbon edition. Ever since I saw the Bamford all black Submariners I've dreamed of such a watch. I love the blue pop of color to offset the monochromatic design.


That's a pretty sweet looking camo design!


----------



## momo73

I have had Aquaracer 500










And now I am on:










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Classic70

Enjoying my 1000 - I was on the fence about two tone but I think I can swing it it's funny I prefer it with ultra casual clothing. This is from Justin at Tag1000diver.


----------



## Classic70

bsdubois00 said:


> Joining the Tag / Aquaracer club!!
> 
> View attachment 16114097


This is a great reference. I love the inspiration from the early Monin case 1000 models. I do wish they came in closer to 40mmm as I like a trimmer watch but maybe I am being overly analytical.


----------



## Generic_Username

A few days ago I picked up a Tag Heuer Aquaracer Professional 300 in 43mm. I've been super pleased with it so far. It looks and feels great on the wrist. The new clasp design is awesome!


----------



## HoltzPlatz

Generic_Username said:


> A few days ago I picked up a Tag Heuer Aquaracer Professional 300 in 43mm. I've been super pleased with it so far. It looks and feels great on the wrist. The new clasp design is awesome!
> 
> View attachment 16134602
> 
> 
> View attachment 16134605


Congats man, looks so awesome! Nice pics too I'm still lovin my old one


----------



## mikekol

Caught the bug ever since I bought the two tone 1500. I just wish there's another that pops up with just a black one this time around with the green/red logo. Nobody seems want to sell theirs, or do they event exist? 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## chase102798

Just got my first Tag Heuer watch this week. Im a sucker for black watches. The full Luke dial is awesome. So I read some on another forum that the Tag caliber 5 is prone to repair problems. Is this true. I'm kinda freaked out by that since this watch was a bit of coin. Tell me it ain't so&#8230;


----------



## Turpinr

chase102798 said:


> View attachment 16140847
> View attachment 16140847
> 
> Just got my first Tag Heuer watch this week. Im a sucker for black watches. The full Luke dial is awesome. So I read some on another forum that the Tag caliber 5 is prone to repair problems. Is this true. I'm kinda freaked out by that since this watch was a bit of coin. Tell me it ain't so&#8230;


My Aquaracer WAY2112 Calibre 5 went back in for repair 11 months after I bought it.

The movement was really rough to wind.
Even though Tag Heuer repaired it without a quibble they didn't or couldn't tell me what the problem had been.

That was 4 years ago and touch wood, it's been ok since?


----------



## borchard929

Just got this in a trade recently 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turpinr

My Aquaracer and Staffie, Polo.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Had a wonderful Canadian Thanksgiving weekend! Stay healthy and safe out there fellow TAG Heuer enthusiasts!


----------



## kavants




----------



## jharrell54

Picked up an Aquaracer Professional as a secondary watch to my Monaco. This is a very nice watch!


----------



## TheRealDCA

Latest gen Aquaracer lumed up next to a couple Omegas.


----------



## misquet

Old but still 💥


----------



## brandon\




----------



## epsilontal

brandon\ said:


>


Really nice! 
Can you show a photo from a distance with these nylon strap? 
I really want to use it, i consider the black nylon strap.

*Does anybody have a photo of a tag heuer 2000 with black nylon strap? *


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Tineen

My WAY2013 says hello










Can't seem to get the bracelet sizing right, it's either just a bit too loose or a bit too tight. The hunt continues for decent 21mm strap ...


----------



## jamesbiz

Tineen said:


> My WAY2013 says hello
> 
> View attachment 16288112
> 
> 
> Can't seem to get the bracelet sizing right, it's either just a bit too loose or a bit too tight. The hunt continues for decent 21mm strap ...


Even with the half link AND clasp adjustment?


----------



## Tineen

jamesbiz said:


> Even with the half link AND clasp adjustment?


Yes 

I originally took off all but one half link and that was to tight, even with micro adjustments. Put the half link back on and it was too loose although the tighest micro adjustment was a much better fit. It still doesn't sit perfectly though so I'm going to try removing the two half links and replace it with a single full size link which according to my accurate back-of-a-***-packet calculations should mean that I can get a better fitting with the micro adjustments.

Having said that, the bracelet is big, solid and heavy; it makes the watch wear a lot bigger than it is so going down the strap route will be inevitable at some point.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Snyde

Gift from my wife 5 years ago. Original battery still kicking strong. Love the substantial the bezel on it too.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tissot99

View attachment 16334887


----------



## tissot99




----------



## AQUAGRAPH

Picked this up in the TH outlet in Bicester in 2014. A few years ago I treated myself to the rubber strap because the bracelet is very heavy and has no adjustment or half links so it's hard to get a good fit. Makes a world of difference to the wearability, though I must admit the bracelet does look nicer.


----------



## Valksing

Snyde said:


> Gift from my wife 5 years ago. Original battery still kicking strong. Love the substantial the bezel on it too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That hand alignment is 10/10


----------



## Valksing

*Entering the Aquaracer Owner's Club with this!*










*My Aquaracer Blue Dial with stainless bezel*
After one year of ownership


----------



## jamesbiz

Valksing said:


> That hand alignment is 10/10


lol pun intended?


----------



## momo73

This is most beautiful diver, IMO


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## momo73




----------



## Snyde

Bezel starting to fade a bit.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snyde

Another look at the slight fade 











Original 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turpinr

Snyde said:


> Another look at the slight fade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still a cracker 👍
How old is it ??
My Aquaracer WAY2112 is about 5 years old and I prefer these than the later ones with a cyclops


----------



## Snyde

@Turpinr ; five in October. Still waiting to change the battery.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turpinr

Snyde said:


> @Turpinr ; five in October. Still waiting to change the battery.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great stuff👍
I had a 2000 professional that my missus purloined and that hasn't had new a battery for about 5 or 6 years either.

In my opinion the Aquaracer is a very underrated watch.


----------



## Snyde

Turpinr said:


> Great stuff
> I had a 2000 professional that my missus purloined and that hasn't had new a battery for about 5 or 6 years either.
> 
> In my opinion the Aquaracer is a very underrated watch.


Mine was a gift from my wife too. Initially I was worried I wouldn’t like it, but it’s without a doubt one of my favorites.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turpinr

Snyde said:


> Mine was a gift from my wife too. Initially I was worried I wouldn’t like it, but it’s without a doubt one of my favorites.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My 2000 wasn't a gift from my wife.
She took it off me as I wasn't wearing it 😄


----------



## Snyde

Turpinr said:


> My 2000 wasn't a gift from my wife.
> She took it off me as I wasn't wearing it


Haha, I misread your comment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turpinr

Snyde said:


> Haha, I misread your comment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahaha no problems.
I'd offered her that or my Air King as neither were getting much wrist time.
Now the 2000 is getting a lot more use than it did on my wrist.
What does your Aquaracer look like in the sunshine??


----------



## Snyde

Turpinr said:


> Hahaha no problems.
> I'd offered her that or my Air King as neither were getting much wrist time.
> Now the 2000 is getting a lot more use than it did on my wrist.
> What does your Aquaracer look like in the sunshine??


Old pic on top and new one on bottom. Only slightly noticeable in direct sunlight 





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turpinr

Snyde said:


> Old pic on top and new one on bottom. Only slightly noticeable in direct sunlight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Both pics look great


----------



## Turpinr

Snyde said:


> Old pic on top and new one on bottom. Only slightly noticeable in direct sunlight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Both pics look great


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## MorbidSalmon00

My TAG Heuer 2000 classic - complete set!


----------



## Turpinr

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> My TAG Heuer 2000 classic - complete set!
> 
> View attachment 16549793
> 
> 
> View attachment 16549797


It's in A1 condition too 👍


----------



## WichitaViajero

Wk111a


----------



## Tomi1980

Outstanding watch; bought it in 2018. I dare to say old way211 aquaracer is much more beautiful than new pro version. That said, taking into account that Tag stopped production, has 41mm watch, ceramic basel & same caliber as new one, deman should go up.


----------



## enricodepaoli

About 23 years ago I was in the search for a watch that would be my only real watch for life. After A LOT of thinking and deciding, I was almost getting a Kirium Chronometer. Until I happened to come across I timepiece I didn't know existed: a 2000 Classic automatic. I had only seen the Quartz versions until that day. I instantly fell in love with this watch and it became it: my forever watch. I wasn't into collecting. I really only needed this watch. Along the way, I saw other models that highly appealed to me, like the first re-issue Carrera in solid gold, and the Kirium itself, to name a few. After joining this forum, collecting slowly grew on me and after a while I ended up purchasing these vintage TAGs I always enjoyed. But here's a today's picture of my first and forever beloved "sports luxury" timepiece.


----------



## WichitaViajero

With the Tag Heuer 2000 Multigraph


----------



## WichitaViajero




----------



## jamesbiz

So nice to see such older models, in showroom condition.


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## TheJerseyBreeze

Unfortunately had to part ways with it but I seriously loved this 2000 Series. WK1119 with the emerald dial. Will definitely own another 2000 one day.


----------



## CousinVinny

Really enjoying the WAY208E. I haven’t owned a titanium case before so wasn’t sure what to think. So far I’ve managed to keep the PVD coating in great shape 


Sent from my grubby thumbs


----------



## OldLeo

New here, daily wear Tag.


----------



## AQUAGRAPH

2000 Searacer, looks pretty good for its age.... still works perfectly too.


----------



## Turpinr

TheJerseyBreeze said:


> Unfortunately had to part ways with it but I seriously loved this 2000 Series. WK1119 with the emerald dial. Will definitely own another 2000 one day.
> View attachment 16742236


Beltin' dial colour


----------



## CubsWin27

WK2116


----------



## AQUAGRAPH

CAF1010 Aquaracer Chronotimer. Dial is black.... anti reflective coating in full attack mode!


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Dickie




----------



## verreauxi

Some essentials that I need during my research (parenthetically, if you are a camper, I recommend the Helinox chair--super light, yet sturdy and comfortable):


----------



## verreauxi

Another photo:


----------



## SolarCycles1963

Arrived, sized and ready to roll.


----------



## meh92

Finally pulled the trigger! My first Tag.


----------

